# حوائط البدروم---دعوة للمناقشة



## Mastermind_00 (19 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الاخوة والاخوات الكرام

لاحظت اثناء حصري لاحد المباني السكنية البسيطة التي قمت بتصميمها
ان كمية الخرسانة (المكعبات) اللازمة لصب اساسات الحائط الخرساني الساند حول حدود البدروم (Retaining Wall)
اكثر بكثير من المكعبات اللازمة لأساسات المبنى نفسه
وان كمية الخرسانة اللازمة لصب الحائط نفسه ستكون كمية غير قليلة
وقد رأيت من بعض المقاولين بدائل لذلك النظام لحجز التربة حول البدروم
مثل عمل حائط بسمكة طوبة ونصف (40سم) على قاعدة شريطية
مثل عمل ميدة بعمق متر حول حدود البدروم والسقوط بكمرة من سقف البدروم وعمل مباني بسمك طوبة

وهكذا...............

فما هي البدائل المدروسة للحائط الخرساني الساند
فلو تكرم من يعرف بذكرها
وان وجد شرح لاحد تلك الحلول في اي كتاب يرجى الاشارة له

في انتظار المناقشات

:19::19::19::19:
​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (20 يوليو 2010)

هل سؤالي سهل زيادة عن اللازم

أم صعب زيادة عن اللازم ؟


:84:
​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (20 يوليو 2010)

Up


----------



## Mastermind_00 (22 يوليو 2010)

up


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mastermined_00
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> لاحظت اثناء حصري لاحد المباني السكنية البسيطة التي قمت بتصميمها
> ان كمية الخرسانة (المكعبات) اللازمة لصب اساسات الحائط الخرساني الساند حول حدود البدروم (Retaining Wall)
> اكثر بكثير من المكعبات اللازمة لأساسات المبنى نفسه


أكيد فيه حاجه غلط ممكن يكون التصميم وممكن يكون الحصر 
برجاء أين الرسومات للحكم على ذلك؟ 


> وان كمية الخرسانة اللازمة لصب الحائط نفسه ستكون كمية غير قليلة
> وقد رأيت من بعض المقاولين بدائل لذلك النظام لحجز التربة حول البدروم
> مثل عمل حائط بسمكة طوبة ونصف (40سم) على قاعدة شريطية
> مثل عمل ميدة بعمق متر حول حدود البدروم والسقوط بكمرة من سقف البدروم وعمل مباني بسمك طوبة
> ...


ممكن يكون صحيح وممكن يكون خطأ اين الرسومات والمناسيب ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (22 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mastermined_00
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> أكيد فيه حاجه غلط ممكن يكون التصميم وممكن يكون الحصر
> برجاء أين الرسومات للحكم على ذلك؟
> ...



اخي الحبيب مهندس اسامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا بالتأكيد مفيش أي خطأ
بعد مراجعة مهندسين اكثر خبرة للوحات وللحصر

شكرا جزيلا على مرورك
:84::84::84:
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mastermined_00
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أين الرسومات لمعرفة اذا كان التصميم مبالغ فيه أم لا اذا كان الحصر سليم ؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يوليو 2010)

mastermind_00 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> الاخوة والاخوات الكرام​
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل م محمود والاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مجال الهندسة المدنيه مبني علي مفهوم واحد وهو الحصول علي الجودة اللازمه من امان انشائي بما يتناسب مع المطلب المعماري وفي حدود اقل تكلفة ممكنه 

وهذا المبدء يفرض علي اي مهندس مصمم ان يفكر في الحل المناسب لاي نظام انشائي طبقاً لهذا المفهوم -يعني لا يجوز ان اختار اساسات عميقه في حين ان الاساسات الضحله تؤدي الغرض للمنشا المطلوب او نختار سقف فلات في حين ان البلاطة المصمته تؤدي الغرض من كافة الوجوه معماريا وانشائيا وتكلفه - لكن لو المعماري فارض علي الانشائي عدم وجود كمر ساقط اصبح الالتزام بالمطلب المعماري هو الحاكم وهنا نستبعد حل البلاطة المصمته ونقارن بين الفلات والبلاطات المفرغه مثلا لتحديد الاقل تكلفه 

ونفس المفهوم في تصميم الحوائط السانده - فالمطالب المعماريه هنا هي فارق المناسيب بين امام الحائط وخلفه فلو تم التغلب عليها بحلول اقل تكلفه فلا باس آخذين في الاعتبار كل الاحمال فلو كان خلف الحائط هناك طريق مشاه يختلف عن وجود طريق رئيسي لمرور السيارات يختلف عن وجود مباني جار علي الصامت مما يستدعي عمل خوازيق سانده اذا كان منسوب اساسات الجار اعلي من منسوب الحفر للمبني المزمع انشائه ................ وهكذا 

فلكل حاله متطلباتها التي تضمن تحقيق الهدف المطلوب والامان اللازم بما يحقق اقل تكلفه 

وبالنسبه للانظمه التي ذكرتها فمن الممكن ان تكون مناسبه في بعض الحالات حسب المناسيب المعماريه المفروضه علي الانشائي 

وموضوع ربط الحائط بسقف البدروم لا مشكلة فيه اذا كان المعماري يسمح بذلك - لان ممكن يكون الاتصال بين السقف والحائط غير وارد وغير متاح للانشائي ان يفعل ذلك ولا ضير من استخدام اكثر من نظام انشائي في الحوائط اذا اختلفت المناسيب بين اجزاء الحائط حسب الرسومات المعماريه للموقع 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## Ayman (23 يوليو 2010)

فهمت السؤال خطأ 
عذرا
/COLOR]


----------



## Mastermind_00 (23 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل م محمود والاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مجال الهندسة المدنيه مبني علي مفهوم واحد وهو الحصول علي الجودة اللازمه من امان انشائي بما يتناسب مع المطلب المعماري وفي حدود اقل تكلفة ممكنه
> 
> ...



استاذي العزيز م. محي

شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك

:84::84::84:
​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (23 يوليو 2010)

السؤال بصورة أخرى

هل ممكن مثلا بدلا من عمل حائط خرساني ساند

ان يتم عمل اعمدة على اساسات منفصلة والربط بينها بميد عميقة (متر مثلا) وتكملة باقي الارتفاع مباني

او عمل قاعدة شريطية والبناء عليها بمباني سمك طوبة ونصف مثلا =40 سم

فهل يوجد دراسة لتلك الحلول او حلول شبيهة
سواء دراسة شخصية او من كتاب او مرجع

وهي حلول رأيتها من بعض المقاولين لتقللة تكلفة الحائط الخرساني الساند للبدروم

وارغب في التحقق منها

وعذرا للجميع ان كانت مشاركتي الاولى كانت غير معبرة عن السؤال

ودي وتقديري لاهتمامكم
:84::84::84:
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يوليو 2010)

mastermind_00 قال:


> السؤال بصورة أخرى​
> 
> هل ممكن مثلا بدلا من عمل حائط خرساني ساند​
> ان يتم عمل اعمدة على اساسات منفصلة والربط بينها بميد عميقة (متر مثلا) وتكملة باقي الارتفاع مباني​
> ...


 
ممكن طبعاً حسب الحاله 

يعني قواعد منفصله معناها ان لابد وان يكون الاعمده متمركزة مع القواعد اي ان الحائط لا يوجد علي حد الارض وبالتالي فهذا الشرط يصبح متحقق ان تقوم بعمل قواعد منفصله - ويتم التحايل علي فارق المنسوب بزيادة عمق الكمرة مع تنفيذها اعلي القواعد المنفصله من عاديه ومسلحه مع اعتبار منسوب ظهر القواعد المنفصله المسلحه هو منسوب التشطيب داخل الحائط مطروح منه 10 او 15 سم قيمة التشطيبات وهذا لتقليل اعمال الردم داخل المبني جوار الحائط 

ثم حساب فارق المنسوب بين ظهر التشطيب خارج المبني ومنسوب التشطيب داخل المبني وحساب الارتفاع الكلي وليكن مثلاً 2.50 متر ثم تقسيم هذا الارتفاع علي الكمرة التي تعلو القواعد المنفصله ولتكن 1 متر مثلا وتقوم بعمل مباني بارتفاع 1.00 متر مثلا من الطوب الاسمنتي المصمت ويبقي 0.50متر حتي منسوب الارض الطبيعيه او الشارع وهنا ممكن تعمل كمرة تانيه بعمق 1.00 متر او 75 سم حسب المنسوب المعماري للسور ويتم صبها بعد تنفيذ المباني كنظام حوائط حامله - ويمكن التغيير في هذه الارتفاعات حسب كل حاله 

وطبعا هذا النظام اوفر بكتير من الحوائط الخرسانيه نظرا لتكلفة الحديد بالحوائط والتي تمثل 80% من سعر الخرسانه المسلحه 

وطبعا كلما زاد عرض المباني بين الكمرتين مع نفس عرض الكمرة السفليه يكون افضل واقوي - والكمرة العلويه ستكون بنفس العرض او اقل حسب المعماري لانها من الممكن ان تكون بارزة عن وجه الارض فيجب ان تكون متماشية مع معماري السور -

والحسابات هنا ستؤدي الي تصميم رقاب الاعمده المدفونه معرضه لعزوم نتيجة ارتكاز الكمرات عليها والتي تتعرض لضغط جانبي من وزن التربه وهذا الضغط يكون اكبر علي الكمرة السفليه نظرا لانها تتعرض لاقصي قيمة من ضغط عمود التربه الذي يقل تدريجيا كلما ارتفعنا لاعلي 

وطبعا تصميم العمود بارتفاع 3 متر علي عزوم اوفر بكثير من تصميم حائط بالطول كله - يعني اختلاف النظام الانشائي ادي الي توفير في التكلفه .................وهكذا

وطبعا لو الحائط علي حد الارض فسيكون ربط الاعمده باساسات المبني عن طريق كمرة باقرب قاعدة لكي نضمن عدم تحرك القاعده تحت تاثير الضغط الجانبي للتربه 

يعني لابد وان يتم التفكير في حل المشكله من كافة الوجوه واستغلال ظروف الشروط المعماريه المتاحه للموقع قدر الامكان كاستغلال امثل 

وحسب النظام الانشائي يتم حساب الاحمال طبقا لهذا النظام وتصميم كل عنصر انشائي من هذا النظام لمقاومة الاحمال التي يتعرض لها حسب هذا النظام 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قمت من ذي قبل بتصميم الأعمدة كما ذكر استاذنا الفاضل محيي علي عزوم و حمل راسي وجدت ان قطاعات القواعد لأنها قواعد جار غير متمركزة مع مركز العمود تكون كبيرة و ذات تسليح عالي و قد تعطي قيمة اعلي من قواعد حائط السور الخرساني و بحثت كي اجد شيء مساعد ان نأخذ في الأعتبار مقاومة حوائط المباني للقوي الأفقية لكنني لم اجد ما يساعد في دراستي فركزت العزوم علي الأعمدة فقط لأنها في النهاية هي العنصر الأنشائي الفعال الموجود و الذي يمكن وجود حسابات له
و من هنا وجددت اننا نعود مرة اخري للحل الصحيح و هو الحائط الساند 
و علي مشجعي مقولة الخرسانة سرها باتع تحمل ما يقولون بدون ارقام ولا حسابات معتمدة
وقد كان مما اثار تساؤلاتي قبل التصميم هل لو وجدت القطاعات مقبولة اضطر للربط بشدادت لأقاوم احمال الأنقلاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فوجدت انه بهذا يصبح الحل ذو الحسابات يشير دائما الي العودة للحائط الساند:61:


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> يعني قواعد منفصله معناها ان لابد وان يكون الاعمده متمركزة مع القواعد اي ان الحائط لا يوجد علي حد الارض وبالتالي فهذا الشرط يصبح متحقق ان تقوم بعمل قواعد منفصله - ويتم التحايل علي فارق المنسوب بزيادة عمق الكمرة مع تنفيذها اعلي القواعد المنفصله من عاديه ومسلحه مع اعتبار منسوب ظهر القواعد المنفصله المسلحه هو منسوب التشطيب داخل الحائط مطروح منه 10 او 15 سم قيمة التشطيبات وهذا لتقليل اعمال الردم داخل المبني جوار الحائط
> 
> ثم حساب فارق المنسوب بين ظهر التشطيب خارج المبني ومنسوب التشطيب داخل المبني وحساب الارتفاع الكلي وليكن مثلاً 2.50 متر ثم تقسيم هذا الارتفاع علي الكمرة التي تعلو القواعد المنفصله ولتكن 1 متر مثلا وتقوم بعمل مباني بارتفاع 1.00 متر مثلا من الطوب الاسمنتي المصمت ويبقي 0.50متر حتي منسوب الارض الطبيعيه او الشارع وهنا ممكن تعمل كمرة تانيه بعمق 1.00 متر او 75 سم حسب المنسوب المعماري للسور ويتم صبها بعد تنفيذ المباني كنظام حوائط حامله - ويمكن التغيير في هذه الارتفاعات حسب كل حاله


هنا أهملنا تصميم القاعده المنفصله التى تفضلت واقترحتها كأساسات للحائط الساند تماما وخصوصا الاجهادات اسفلها واذا تم دراستها فانها سوف تصبح غير امنه نتيجة العزوم عليها وهى أكبر بكثير فى التأثير من الحمل الرأسى فى الحائط الساند لذلك بعد اعادة تصميمها سوف نصل الى انها لابد وأن تكون قاعده شريطيه وليست قواعد منفصله وتحايلنا على الحائط الخرسانى بعمل جزء منه مبانى وجزء منه خرسانه (كمره أعلى أساسات الحائط نفسه ) وهذا مقبول فى حدود المناسيب المذكوره وهذا كله فى الحائط الساند الكابولى 
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> هنا أهملنا تصميم القاعده المنفصله التى تفضلت واقترحتها كأساسات للحائط الساند تماما وخصوصا الاجهادات اسفلها واذا تم دراستها فانها سوف تصبح غير امنه نتيجة العزوم عليها وهى أكبر بكثير فى التأثير من الحمل الرأسى فى الحائط الساند لذلك بعد اعادة تصميمها سوف نصل الى انها لابد وأن تكون قاعده شريطيه وليست قواعد منفصله وتحايلنا على الحائط الخرسانى بعمل جزء منه مبانى وجزء منه خرسانه (كمره أعلى أساسات الحائط نفسه ) وهذا مقبول فى حدود المناسيب المذكوره وهذا كله فى الحائط الساند الكابولى
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا لم اقترح اساسات قواعد منفصله للحائط الساند - فهي اساسات لاعمدة السور - وانا اقصد ان العمود ليس علي طرف القاعدة - يعني من الممكن ان يكون في منتصفها وبعد الحصول علي قيمة العزوم علي العمود يتم تصميم القاعده علي انها اساس لعمود معرض لعزوم وحمل مركزي ويتم التعامل مع هذا الوضع حسب احماله والمناسيب الخاصة به ولابد من التحقق من كل شئ حسب الاصول وان فشل واصبح غير اقتصادي يتم تغييره باي نظام اخر 
ومهما كانت القاعده معرضه لعزوم فلابد من التحقق من شروط الامان بما يحقق اقل تكاليف 

هو علم الهندسه المدنيه لا يسمح بتصميم قاعدة منفصله معرضه لعزوم ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:87::87::87:

تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> قمت من ذي قبل بتصميم الأعمدة كما ذكر استاذنا الفاضل محيي علي عزوم و حمل راسي وجدت ان قطاعات القواعد لأنها قواعد جار غير متمركزة مع مركز العمود تكون كبيرة و ذات تسليح عالي و قد تعطي قيمة اعلي من قواعد حائط السور الخرساني و بحثت كي اجد شيء مساعد ان نأخذ في الأعتبار مقاومة حوائط المباني للقوي الأفقية لكنني لم اجد ما يساعد في دراستي فركزت العزوم علي الأعمدة فقط لأنها في النهاية هي العنصر الأنشائي الفعال الموجود و الذي يمكن وجود حسابات له
> و من هنا وجددت اننا نعود مرة اخري للحل الصحيح و هو الحائط الساند
> و علي مشجعي مقولة الخرسانة سرها باتع تحمل ما يقولون بدون ارقام ولا حسابات معتمدة
> وقد كان مما اثار تساؤلاتي قبل التصميم هل لو وجدت القطاعات مقبولة اضطر للربط بشدادت لأقاوم احمال الأنقلاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فوجدت انه بهذا يصبح الحل ذو الحسابات يشير دائما الي العودة للحائط الساند:61:


بالفعل هذا مايحدث للحائط الساند عندما يكون هذا الحائط كابولى مثل سور الجار الغير مرتبط مع المبنى 
أما فى حالى الحائط الساند على حدود المبنى أى بين أعمدة المبنى نفسه فيمكن الغاء قاعدة الحائط الساند تماما وعملها كأنها ميدة ربط بين قواعد المبنى المسلحه مع الطبع عمل حسابات انشائيه محتلفه عن حسابات الحائط الساند -------------- تم مناقشة كل ذلك فى مناقشات سابقه مع المهندس الموقر/حسان2 فى شرحه لبرنامج البروكن 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> انا لم اقترح اساسات قواعد منفصله للحائط الساند - فهي اساسات لاعمدة السور - وانا اقصد ان العمود ليس علي طرف القاعدة - يعني من الممكن ان يكون في منتصفها وبعد الحصول علي قيمة العزوم علي العمود يتم تصميم القاعده علي انها اساس لعمود معرض لعزوم وحمل مركزي ويتم التعامل مع هذا الوضع حسب احماله والمناسيب الخاصة به ولابد من التحقق من كل شئ حسب الاصول وان فشل واصبح غير اقتصادي يتم تغييره باي نظام اخر
> ومهما كانت القاعده معرضه لعزوم فلابد من التحقق من شروط الامان بما يحقق اقل تكاليف


سوف نصل بعد عمل الحسابات الانشائيه الى انه يجب عمل هذه القواعد المسلحه قاعده شريطيه للحائط الساند لان القواعد المسلحه سوف تكون غير امنه وهذا ما اتفقت عليه مع المهندسه اقرا وارتقى


> هو علم الهندسه المدنيه لا يسمح بتصميم قاعدة منفصله معرضه لعزوم ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:87::87::87:


مين قال؟؟ نخليها قواعد منفصله طالما الريس عيز كده 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سوف نصل بعد عمل الحسابات الانشائيه الى انه يجب عمل هذه القواعد المسلحه قاعده شريطيه للحائط الساند لان القواعد المسلحه سوف تكون غير امنه وهذا ما اتفقت عليه مع المهندسه اقرا وارتقى




ولماذا نجزم اننا سوف نصل الي هذه النتيجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طالما ان الحسابات هي التي ستكون الفيصل فلا نقفل هذا الباب - لان وارد ان تكون حاله من الحالات لا تصل بنا الي ان تكون القواعد غير آمنة حسب ظروف كل حاله وانا قلت هذا في كلامي السابق ان الدراسه تتم للاستغلال الامثل لظروف الموقع 




> مين قال؟؟ نخليها قواعد منفصله طالما الريس عيز كده
> 
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ريس مين اللي عاوز كده ياهندسه ؟؟؟؟ - انت عمرك ما صممت قاعدة منفصله معرضه لعزوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو هانخليها قواعد منفصله علشان الريس عاوز كده يبقي نقفل كليات الهندسة ونمشي ورا الرؤساء اللي عاوزين كده 

انا باتكلم كلام علمي ومافيش مستحيل في الهندسه المدنيه المهم اننا نكون عاملين حساب كل شئ متعلق بالحاله الدراسيه طبقا للكودات المنظمه لهذا العمل - وكلامي مبني علي خبرات عمليه وحالات نفذتها في حياتي العمليه طبقا لدراسة كل الامور المتعلقه بالحاله 

فلا داعي للسخرية من كلامي وكأني باهرتل او بألف او باهجص في الكلام 

يا سيدي الفاضل انا مؤمن بان مرحلة التصميم اهم مرحلة في الحصول علي رسومات تحقق الهدف وهو الامان الانشائي مع اقل تكلفة - فلو قام المصمم بعمل اكثر من تصميم للحالة التي تحتمل اكتر من حل وقام بعمل مقارنة من كافة الوجوه للوقوف علي الحالة الامثل حسب ظروف المشروع فسيكون هذا افضل من اقتراح حل وحيد والاعتماد عليه 

وفي النهاية فهذه وجهات نظر واسلوب عمل يختلف من شخص لآخر ولانملك الا احترام وجهات النظر الاخري مهما اختلفنا معها لان كل مهندس مسئول عن اعماله وغير مسئول عن اعمال الاخرين 

وشكراً 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
[quoteريس مين اللي عاوز كده ياهندسه ؟؟؟؟ - انت عمرك ما صممت قاعدة منفصله معرضه لعزوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو هانخليها قواعد منفصله علشان الريس عاوز كده يبقي نقفل كليات الهندسة ونمشي ورا الرؤساء اللي عاوزين كده 

انا باتكلم كلام علمي ومافيش مستحيل في الهندسه المدنيه المهم اننا نكون عاملين حساب كل شئ متعلق بالحاله الدراسيه طبقا للكودات المنظمه لهذا العمل - وكلامي مبني علي خبرات عمليه وحالات نفذتها في حياتي العمليه طبقا لدراسة كل الامور المتعلقه بالحاله 

فلا داعي للسخرية من كلامي وكأني باهرتل او بألف او باهجص في الكلام 

يا سيدي الفاضل انا مؤمن بان مرحلة التصميم اهم مرحلة في الحصول علي رسومات تحقق الهدف وهو الامان الانشائي مع اقل تكلفة - فلو قام المصمم بعمل اكثر من تصميم للحالة التي تحتمل اكتر من حل وقام بعمل مقارنة من كافة الوجوه للوقوف علي الحالة الامثل حسب ظروف المشروع فسيكون هذا افضل من اقتراح حل وحيد والاعتماد عليه 

وفي النهاية فهذه وجهات نظر واسلوب عمل يختلف من شخص لآخر ولانملك الا احترام وجهات النظر الاخري مهما اختلفنا معها لان كل مهندس مسئول عن اعماله وغير مسئول عن اعمال الاخرين 

وشكراً [/quote]
أنا اسف جدا اذا كانت ردى على الموضوع جعلك تغضب منى الى هذا الحد 
اكرر اعتزارى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## Mastermind_00 (23 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ممكن طبعاً حسب الحاله
> 
> يعني قواعد منفصله معناها ان لابد وان يكون الاعمده متمركزة مع القواعد اي ان الحائط لا يوجد علي حد الارض وبالتالي فهذا الشرط يصبح متحقق ان تقوم بعمل قواعد منفصله - ويتم التحايل علي فارق المنسوب بزيادة عمق الكمرة مع تنفيذها اعلي القواعد المنفصله من عاديه ومسلحه مع اعتبار منسوب ظهر القواعد المنفصله المسلحه هو منسوب التشطيب داخل الحائط مطروح منه 10 او 15 سم قيمة التشطيبات وهذا لتقليل اعمال الردم داخل المبني جوار الحائط
> 
> ...





mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا لم اقترح اساسات قواعد منفصله للحائط الساند - فهي اساسات لاعمدة السور - وانا اقصد ان العمود ليس علي طرف القاعدة - يعني من الممكن ان يكون في منتصفها وبعد الحصول علي قيمة العزوم علي العمود يتم تصميم القاعده علي انها اساس لعمود معرض لعزوم وحمل مركزي ويتم التعامل مع هذا الوضع حسب احماله والمناسيب الخاصة به ولابد من التحقق من كل شئ حسب الاصول وان فشل واصبح غير اقتصادي يتم تغييره باي نظام اخر
> ومهما كانت القاعده معرضه لعزوم فلابد من التحقق من شروط الامان بما يحقق اقل تكاليف
> ...





mohy_y2003 قال:


> ولماذا نجزم اننا سوف نصل الي هذه النتيجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طالما ان الحسابات هي التي ستكون الفيصل فلا نقفل هذا الباب - لان وارد ان تكون حاله من الحالات لا تصل بنا الي ان تكون القواعد غير آمنة حسب ظروف كل حاله وانا قلت هذا في كلامي السابق ان الدراسه تتم للاستغلال الامثل لظروف الموقع
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أستاذي العزيز

كالعادة كفيت ووفيت بكل تفصيل وتبسيط

جزاك الله خيرا مرتين
مرة على علمك ومرة على صبرك

وأسأل الله ان يعيد تلك الايام المباركة علينا وعليك بالخير والبركة

​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (23 يوليو 2010)

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: [يطلع الله إلى جميع خلقه ليلة النصف من شعبان فيغفر لجميع خلقه إلا لمشرك أو مشاحن] وفي رواية [ فيغفر لعباده إلا اثنين مشاحن وقاتل نفس ] وفي رواية أخرى: [يطلع الله إلى عباده ليلة النصف من شعبان فيغفر للمؤمنين ويمهل الكافرين ويدع أهل الحقد بحقدهم حتى يدعوه].*​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (23 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> قمت من ذي قبل بتصميم الأعمدة كما ذكر استاذنا الفاضل محيي علي عزوم و حمل راسي وجدت ان قطاعات القواعد لأنها قواعد جار غير متمركزة مع مركز العمود تكون كبيرة و ذات تسليح عالي و قد تعطي قيمة اعلي من قواعد حائط السور الخرساني و بحثت كي اجد شيء مساعد ان نأخذ في الأعتبار مقاومة حوائط المباني للقوي الأفقية لكنني لم اجد ما يساعد في دراستي فركزت العزوم علي الأعمدة فقط لأنها في النهاية هي العنصر الأنشائي الفعال الموجود و الذي يمكن وجود حسابات له
> و من هنا وجددت اننا نعود مرة اخري للحل الصحيح و هو الحائط الساند
> و علي مشجعي مقولة الخرسانة سرها باتع تحمل ما يقولون بدون ارقام ولا حسابات معتمدة
> وقد كان مما اثار تساؤلاتي قبل التصميم هل لو وجدت القطاعات مقبولة اضطر للربط بشدادت لأقاوم احمال الأنقلاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فوجدت انه بهذا يصبح الحل ذو الحسابات يشير دائما الي العودة للحائط الساند:61:




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لكن يجب ان نلاحظ ان الاساسات المنفصلة المصممة على عزوم وحمل راسي لن تكون مستمرة كاساسات الحائط الساند

بالاضافة الى مراعاة تكعيب الحائط نفسه وتسليحه بالنسبة للاعمدة والاساسات المنفصلة

الموضوع فعلا يحتاج الى دراسة كل حالة على حدى وحساب التكلفة لكل حل
ولكن يأتي السؤال هنا
ما هي مقاومة الحوائط المباني( الطوب) للحمل الجانبي للتراب ؟
ربما يحتاج الامر الى نظرة في كود اعمال المباني
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mastermined_00
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> بالاضافة الى مراعاة تكعيب الحائط نفسه وتسليحه بالنسبة للاعمدة والاساسات المنفصلة
> 
> الموضوع فعلا يحتاج الى دراسة كل حالة على حدى وحساب التكلفة لكل حل


الاخ الكريم هذا الكلام حدث لى شخصيا فى احد المشاريع فى مدينة الشروق وعند دراسة المشروع مره ثانيه تم تخفيض قاعدة الحائط الساند الى اقل من الثلث 
اقول ذلك ليس لفرد العضلات لاسمح الله أو الحاجه فى نفسى ولكن عندما بدأت على المرور على سؤالكم الكريم طلبت منكم الرسومات الانشائيه لبدء المناقشه عليها لكى نصل فى النهايه الى الحل الاقتصادى الامثل وهل الموجود فى الرسومات هو الحل الامثل ؟بعد اخذ رأى الاساتذه الكبار فى هذا المنتدى الموقر وانا شخصيا سوف اكون اول المستفيدين فى ذلك لانه أحياننا نكون عندى بعض المفاهيم لبعض الاجزاء اجد غيرى يعالجها باسلوب افضل اذن انا استفيد من حبرات غيرى ويستفيد غيرى ويزكى من رد على الاستفسار من وقته وعلمه على ذلك فجزاه الله كل خير على ذلك واثابه الله وجعل قى ميزان حسناته وليس يخلوا ذلك من الدعابه أو بعض النكات فى الروح العامه للاخوه والمحبه ومعاذ الله ان تكون للسخريه فليس ذلك من اخلاق المسلميين فما بالك باعلام فى الهندسه ؟؟
والاختلاف فى الرأى هو احد اهم معالم الهندسه المدنيه المهم هو الحل الاقتصادى الامن والذى سوف يعود على الفرد صاحب المشروع بالنفع هنا أصبح المهندس له ثوابين ثواب من صاحب المشروع وثواب اخر من عند الله ومن هنا سوف تتقدم الامه العربيه التى اصبحت من اراذل الامم الان ونحن هنا نتبادل الخصام؟؟؟ معاذا الله فى ذلك 


> ولكن يأتي السؤال هنا
> ما هي مقاومة الحوائط المباني( الطوب) للحمل الجانبي للتراب ؟


يأحى الكريم هنا فى مصر تم عمل القناطر الخيريه من الصخور والطوب وكذلك سد اسوان وكذلك السد العالى تم عمله من الصخور والتراب لحجز 100 م ارتفاع للماء فلن نستطيع عمل حائط مبانى لحجز 2-3 م ردم فى البدروم 
راجع دراسه (Abutment) للكبارى حيث يتم حجز ارتفاع يصل الى 7-8 متر باستخدام الخور والمبانى 


> لكن يجب ان نلاحظ ان الاساسات المنفصلة المصممة على عزوم وحمل راسي لن تكون مستمرة كاساسات الحائط الساند


برجاء محاولة عمل مثال بالارقام على حائط سور الجار الذى ذكرت ارتفاعاته وعمله كحائط مبانى حر من اعلى وأنا اول المستفيديين فى ذلك وسوف يكون لك الثواب الاعظم لاننى أعمل قاعدة هذا الحائط قاعده شريطيه دائما فاذا كان خطأ منى فسوف يستفيد غيرى من اصحاب المشاريع ويكون لك الثواب لانك من تكون غيرت ذلك عندى 
واخيرا أنا اكن كل احترام وكل تقدير لكل من المهندس الموقر / محى الدين محمد على ما يقوم به من بذل جهد والعمل للايضاح والشرح الرائع حتى تصل الفكره الى الاخريين وكذلك كل الاحترام لجميع القائميين الى هذا المنتدى الموقر
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## sosommmm (24 يوليو 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة*

لقد طلبت من قبل شئ عن تصاميم انشائية جديدة للملاجئ اى المبانى المحمية التى تحت الارض والتى تكون امنة للبشرمن الكوارث ولم يصلنى اى رد
:73:


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يوليو 2010)

sosommmm قال:


> لقد طلبت من قبل شئ عن تصاميم انشائية جديدة للملاجئ اى المبانى المحمية التى تحت الارض والتى تكون امنة للبشرمن الكوارث ولم يصلنى اى رد
> :73:


 

العضو الكريم السؤال غير محدد 
هل تسئل عن السيستم الأنشائي؟؟؟
هل حددت نظام معين ووقف معك جزئية في التصميم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> قمت من ذي قبل بتصميم الأعمدة كما ذكر استاذنا الفاضل محيي علي عزوم و حمل راسي وجدت ان قطاعات القواعد لأنها قواعد جار غير متمركزة مع مركز العمود تكون كبيرة و ذات تسليح عالي و قد تعطي قيمة اعلي من قواعد حائط السور الخرساني و بحثت كي اجد شيء مساعد ان نأخذ في الأعتبار مقاومة حوائط المباني للقوي الأفقية لكنني لم اجد ما يساعد في دراستي فركزت العزوم علي الأعمدة فقط لأنها في النهاية هي العنصر الأنشائي الفعال الموجود و الذي يمكن وجود حسابات له
> و من هنا وجددت اننا نعود مرة اخري للحل الصحيح و هو الحائط الساند
> و علي مشجعي مقولة الخرسانة سرها باتع تحمل ما يقولون بدون ارقام ولا حسابات معتمدة
> وقد كان مما اثار تساؤلاتي قبل التصميم هل لو وجدت القطاعات مقبولة اضطر للربط بشدادت لأقاوم احمال الأنقلاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فوجدت انه بهذا يصبح الحل ذو الحسابات يشير دائما الي العودة للحائط الساند:61:


لكى نساعد فى الحصول على حل إقتصادى بأستخدام القواعد المنفصلة يمكننا عمل الاتى
1- ربط تلك القواعد بشدادات لأقرب قاعدة مجاورة من البناء مع مراعاة فرق الهبوط الذى سيحدث بين قواعد السور وقواعد البناء

2- محاولة ربط السور من أعلا مع البناء لتقليل العزوم التى تنتقل نتيجةلقوة دفع التربة إلى القواعد

3- أستخدام مسافات مناسبة بين الأعمدة وبعضها للحصول على قيم مقبولة للقواعد المنفصلة


----------



## Mastermind_00 (24 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> لكى نساعد فى الحصول على حل إقتصادى بأستخدام القواعد المنفصلة يمكننا عمل الاتى
> 1- ربط تلك القواعد بشدادات لأقرب قاعدة مجاورة من البناء مع مراعاة فرق الهبوط الذى سيحدث بين قواعد السور وقواعد البناء
> 
> 2- محاولة ربط السور من أعلا مع البناء لتقليل العزوم التى تنتقل نتيجةلقوة دفع التربة إلى القواعد
> ...




الاخ العزيز مهندس ميشيل
تسعدني جدا مشاركتك بالموضوع
:84:
واتمنى ان تثري الموضوع بمزيد من خبرتك 
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

mastermind_00 قال:


> الاخ العزيز مهندس ميشيل
> 
> تسعدني جدا مشاركتك بالموضوع
> :84:
> واتمنى ان تثري الموضوع بمزيد من خبرتك ​


أخى الفاضل أشكرك لذوقك وحسن خلقك وجزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك الطيبة 
لو أمكن هل يمكن أن تمدنا بالمعلومات الاتية
1- أرتفاع الحائط الساند مقاسا من منسوب البدروم حتى أعلا نقطة بالتربة
2- هل الحائط بجانب البناء أم على الواجهة الرئيسية للبناء ( لتحديد الحمل الحى المعرض له الحائط الساند)
3- نوع التربة وقدرة تحملها ( بطريقة تقريبية)
4- المسافة بين الحائط الساند والبناء (تقريبا)
5-المسافة بين قواعد البناء الموازية للحائط (بطريقة تقريبية)

تقبل منى خالص التحية
وكل عام وكل زملائنا وأخوتنا الأفاضل بكل خير بمناسبة ليلة النصف من شهر شعبان المبارك
أعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير والبركات


----------



## Mastermind_00 (24 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أخى الفاضل أشكرك لذوقك وحسن خلقك وجزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك الطيبة
> لو أمكن هل يمكن أن تمدنا بالمعلومات الاتية
> 1- أرتفاع الحائط الساند مقاسا من منسوب البدروم حتى أعلا نقطة بالتربة
> من منسوب بداية الاساسات حتى نهاية الحائط 4.20 م
> ...



هذا ما يحضرني حاليا
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

ممكن نفترض القيم الاتية ونقوم بالحل بناء على ذلك
أرتفاع الحائط = 4.2 متر 
الحائط على الواجهة الرئيسية ممكن نعتبر حمل حى مقداره 300 كجم /متر 2
قدرة تحمل التربة = 1.7 كجم/سم2
المسافة بين الحائط والبناء = 4 متر

أقصى مسافة بين الأعمدة = 4 متر

سنبدء الحل بناء على تلك المعطيات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

سوف نقوم الان بحساب الأحمال الرأسية 
لنفرض سمك الطابوق (الطوب) 40 سم - يجب التحقق وتصميم سمك الطابوق
كثافة الطابوق 1.8 طن /م3

لنفرض وجود كمرة يرتكز عليها الطابوق بسمك 40 سم وعمق 60 سم المنسوب العلوى للكمرة مع المنسوب العلوى للقواعد 

وزن الطابوق = 0.4*1.8*4.2 = 3 طن /م
وزن الكمرة الخرسانية = 0.4*0.6*2.5 = 0.6 طن/م

لدينا الان ثلاث حالات تحميل:

الحالة الأولى : وزن الحمل الميت فقط ( وزن الجدار والكمرة والقواعد مع الأعمدة)
الحالة الثانية : وزن الحمل الميت + قوة دفع التربة بدون الحمل الحى
الحالة الثالثة : وزن الحمل الميت + قوةدفع التربة مع الحمل الحى
(سوف نهمل تأثير المياه الجوفية)


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

سوف نقوم الان بحساب الأحمال الرأسية 
لنفرض سمك الطابوق (الطوب) 40 سم - يجب التحقق وتصميم سمك الطابوق
كثافة الطابوق 1.8 طن /م3

لنفرض وجود كمرة يرتكز عليها الطابوق بسمك 40 سم وعمق 60 سم المنسوب العلوى للكمرة مع المنسوب العلوى للقواعد 

وزن الطابوق = 0.4*1.8*4.2 = 3 طن /م
وزن الكمرة الخرسانية = 0.4*0.6*2.5 = 0.6 طن/م

لدينا الان ثلاث حالات تحميل:

الحالة الأولى : وزن الحمل الميت فقط ( وزن الجدار والكمرة والقواعد مع الأعمدة)
الحالة الثانية : وزن الحمل الميت + قوة دفع التربة بدون الحمل الحى
الحالة الثالثة : وزن الحمل الميت + قوةدفع التربة مع الحمل الحى
(سوف نهمل تأثير المياه الجوفية)


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

weight of concrete beam =0.6*4meter =2.4ton
weight of block on footing = 3* 4meter = 12 ton
own weight of footing 
بأفتراض أبعاد القاعدة 1 متر فى الأتجاه الموازى للسور * 2متر فى الأتجاه العمودى على السور * 60سم سمك

وزن القاعدة = 1*2*0.6*2.5 = 3 طن

الاحمال الرأسية التى تؤثر على القاعدة
وزن القاعدة 3 طن ويؤثر فى المنتصف
وزن الكمرة والطوب 14.4 طن ويؤثر على بعد 20 سم من طرف القاعدة

حساب الاجهادات على القاعدة نتيجة الأحمال الميتة
Stress = P/A + M/z
moment = 14.4 0.8 meter = 11.52 m.ton
Area = 2* 1 = 2m2
Z= AB2/6 = 1*2*2*/6 = 0.67m3

stress = (14.4+3)/2 - 11.52/0.67
stress = 8.85 -17.2 = -8.35 t/m2

مما يعنى ظهور أجهادات شد على التربة
لنا عودة لأستكمال النقاش


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس /mecheil . edwar
السلام عليكم​اشكرك على ماتقوم به مجهود 


> كثافة الطابوق 1.8 طن /م3


الطوب المستحدم فى السوق المصرى من نوع الطوب الاسمنتى المصمت مقاس 25*12*6 سم يكون وزنه النوعى 2.10 طن/م3 وليس 1.80طن/ م3 وهذا يزيد من ثبات السور ونحتاجه بشده فى محاولة تقليل اجهادات الشد على التربه 


> بأفتراض أبعاد القاعدة 1 متر فى الأتجاه الموازى للسور * 2متر فى الأتجاه العمودى على السور


برجاء عمل العكس لتقليل قيمة زراع العزم عن مركز القاعده وبالتالى تقليل قيمة العزوم على القاعده وهى التى تسبب اجهادات الشد على التربه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> weight of concrete beam =0.6*4meter =2.4ton
> weight of block on footing = 3* 4meter = 12 ton
> own weight of footing
> بأفتراض أبعاد القاعدة 1 متر فى الأتجاه الموازى للسور * 2متر فى الأتجاه العمودى على السور * 60سم سمك
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ ميشيل مشكور علي اضافاتك وتحليلك الموضوعي وردودك القيمة ولي تعقيب بسيط 

لماذا يتم اعتبار الكمرة مرتكزة علي القاعدة - لماذا لا تعتبرها مرتكزة علي التربه وبالتالي فاحمالها واحمال المباني اعلاها تكون منتقله الي التربة مباشرة وبالتالي لا ينتقل حملها وحمل المباني اعلاها الي القاعده ومن هنا يقل العزم المؤثر علي القاعده من حالة التحميل هذه

 خصوصا ان جهد التربه عالي 1.7 كجم /سم 2يعني لو الكمرة عرضها 40 سم يبقي الحمل اللي ممكن ينتقل للتربه بامان = 1.7*0.40=0.68 كجم /سم وده معناها ان وزن مقداره 6.80 طن لكل متر طولي من الكمرة والمباني اعلاها

- وطبعا وزن الكمرة+وزن الطابوق = 3.60 طن / م طولي وده اقل من 6.80 طن /م طولي والذي تتحمله التربه يعني انتقال الاحمال سيكون بامان بالاضافه الي التخفيف من حمل القاعده اللامركزي والذي يسبب عزوم انقلاب علي القاعده ويؤدي الي وجود شد علي التربه في جهة وفي الجهة الاخري يوجد ضغط اكبر من جهد التربه بسبب هذه العزوم 

وشكرا ولنا عودة ان شاء الله - ومتابع باهتمام شديد لتكملة حساباتك الشيقة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس /mecheil . Edwar
> 
> السلام عليكم​اشكرك على ماتقوم به مجهود
> 
> ...


 أخى الفاضل مهندس أسامة نواره السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بخصوص الملاحظة الأولى عن وزن الطوب أشكرك عليها 
بخصوص الملاحظة الثانية اشكرك عليها أيضا أن وجهة نظرك صحيحة مئة بالمئة ولكن تحت شرط واحد هو عدم وجود قوة دفع التربة إن تلك القوة ستولد عزوم دوران فهى تريد أن تقلب القاعدة للداخل لهذا قمنا بمد رجل القاعدة لداخل البناء كى تقوم بعمل توازن لتلك العزوم دعنا نستكمل بقية الحل ولاشك ملاحظاتك انت والمهندس محيى فى غاية الروعة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ ميشيل مشكور علي اضافاتك وتحليلك الموضوعي وردودك القيمة ولي تعقيب بسيط
> 
> ...


 يا باش مهندس محيى أحنا كلنا بنتعلم منك يعنى الواحد أحيانا بيكون نفسه يستمع فقط لمناقشاتك لأن فى وجود الأخ الاكبر من اللائق أن ان الأخ الأصغر يستمع علشان يتعلم ويفهم
ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان من فضله وعلمه الكثير والكثير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> weight of concrete beam =0.6*4meter =2.4ton
> weight of block on footing = 3* 4meter = 12 ton
> own weight of footing
> بأفتراض أبعاد القاعدة 1 متر فى الأتجاه الموازى للسور * 2متر فى الأتجاه العمودى على السور * 60سم سمك
> ...


 المهم ظهور قوة شد معنى ذلك أنه ينبغى ربط قاعدة السور بشداد
وهناك حلان 
إما استخدام شداد يربط قاعدة السور لأقرب سميلموجود بالبناء وموازى للسور ذلك فى حالة عدم توافر قواعد للبناء مقابل قواعد السور

أو الحل الثانى فى حالة توافر قواعد للبناء مقابل قواعد السور فيمكن ربط الشداد مع تلك القواعد
مع مراعاة تصميم ذلك الشداد لمقاومة أى فرق هبوط محتمل بين البناء وقواعد السور ويفضل عمل ذلك الشداد بعد إستكمال البناء وحدوث هبوط لأساسات البناءمما سيقلل من القوى المتولدة على الشداد

نأتى الان لحالة التحميل الثانية وهى قوة دفع التربة
سنفترض كثافة التربة 1.8 طن /م3
معامل k للتربة تقريبا ب 0.3

وبالتالى الضغط الجانبى للتربة سيكون :
lateral pressure at base of wall = 0.3 * gama soil * height
lateral pressure = 0.3*1.8*4.2 = 2.268 ton/m2
=lateral force = 2.268*4meter*4.2meter/2 
=19.8 ton
so the lateral force = 19.8 ton acts at 4.2/3 meter from the top level of footing

maximum moment = 19.8*4.2/3=27.7ton.meter
=
الان لدينا القاعدة معرضة للعزوم الاتية
عزم دورانى يريد تدوير القاعدة بداخل البناء = 27.7 طن متر
عزم دورانى يريد تدوير القاعدة لخارج البناء نتيجة لامركزية الطوب على القاعدة = 11.52 طن متر 

إذن يمكننا أن نصمم الشداد على عزم دورانى تقريبا يساوى 15 طن متر مرة الدوران داخل البناء ومرة أخرى الدوران لخارج البناء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يوليو 2010)

من الحل السابق نستنتج ما يلى:-
يمكن تصميم قواعد السور محل النقاش كقواعد منفصلة على أن تكون عرض القاعدة 1 متر وطول القاعدة 1.5 متر بسمك 60 سم

يتم ربط القواعد فى الاتجاه الموازى للسور بكمرة خرسانية منسوبها مع نفس منسوب القاعدة عمق الكمرة 60 سم بعرض 40سم ويمكن تسليحها ب 4 فاى 16 علوى و 4 فاى 16 سفلى

يتم ربط جميع قواعد السور بشدادات بعرض 40 سم وعمق 80 سم وتسليح 8 فاى 16 علوى و 8 فاى 16 سفلى
مقاطع الاعمدة 40سم عمق فى 25 سم عرض تسليح 4 فاى 12

يتم ربط الاعمدة من أعلى بما يعرف ب coping beam عمقها 20سم وعرضها 40 سم

أقصى مسافة بين القواعد لا تزيد عن 4 أمتار

يمكن ربط الشدادات بأقرب سميل للبناء موازى للسور


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> من الحل السابق نستنتج ما يلى:-
> يمكن تصميم قواعد السور محل النقاش كقواعد منفصلة على أن تكون عرض القاعدة 1 متر وطول القاعدة 1.5 متر بسمك 60 سم
> هل مقصود بالعرض هو البعد العمودي علي محور السور
> يتم ربط القواعد فى الاتجاه الموازى للسور بكمرة خرسانية منسوبها مع نفس منسوب القاعدة عمق الكمرة 60 سم بعرض 40سم ويمكن تسليحها ب 4 فاى 16 علوى و 4 فاى 16 سفلى
> ...


 
اولا و قبل كل شيء كالعادة تعجزنا كلمات الشكر عن تقدير مجهود حضرتك و اخلاصك و تقديم الحل الهندسي بالأرقام


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 


> *من الحل السابق نستنتج ما يلى:-*
> *يمكن تصميم قواعد السور محل النقاش كقواعد منفصلة على أن تكون عرض القاعدة 1 متر وطول القاعدة 1.5 متر بسمك 60 سم*​
> *يتم ربط القواعد فى الاتجاه الموازى للسور بكمرة خرسانية منسوبها مع نفس منسوب القاعدة عمق الكمرة 60 سم بعرض 40سم ويمكن تسليحها ب 4 فاى 16 علوى و 4 فاى 16 سفلى*​
> *يتم ربط جميع قواعد السور بشدادات بعرض 40 سم وعمق 80 سم وتسليح 8 فاى 16 علوى و 8 فاى 16 سفلى*
> ...


ولكن يبقى السؤال انه يجب ربط قواعد السور بشدادات ولن نتركها منفصله والاهم هل هذا هو الحل الاقتصادى من عمل حائط بعرض 40 سم ومبانى بعرض 40 سم مع عمل شدادات بغرض 40 سم وعمق أكبر فى الغالب من عمق اساست المبنى نفسه ( بعمق = 80 سم ) وبطول غير معلوم ???????????
اشكرك مره ثانيه على المجهود


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لماذا يتم اعتبار الكمرة مرتكزة علي القاعدة - لماذا لا تعتبرها مرتكزة علي التربه وبالتالي فاحمالها واحمال المباني اعلاها تكون منتقله الي التربة مباشرة وبالتالي لا ينتقل حملها وحمل المباني اعلاها الي القاعده ومن هنا يقل العزم المؤثر علي القاعده من حالة التحميل هذه


 
جزيل الشكر لأستاذنا الفاضل محيي و الأفكار القيمة 
لي فقط استفسار 
الأستاذ الفاضل ميشيل صمم القواعد منفصلة و بالتالي فالعادية منفصلة هذا يعني ان السملات في تلك الحالة مرتكزة علي التربة مباشرة فهل نضمن سلوك التربة اسفل السمل الا يحدث تخلخل و بالتالي يتغير سلوك السمل و يصبح ارتكازه فقط علي القواعد كما صممها الزميل ميشيل؟ 
ارجو تصحيح مفهومي ان كان خاطئا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> يا باش مهندس محيى أحنا كلنا بنتعلم منك يعنى الواحد أحيانا بيكون نفسه يستمع فقط لمناقشاتك لأن فى وجود الأخ الاكبر من اللائق أن ان الأخ الأصغر يستمع علشان يتعلم ويفهم
> ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان من فضله وعلمه الكثير والكثير


 
الله يكرمك ويبارك يا باشمهندس - ده كلام كبير اوي علي وانا لا استحقه - واشكرك عليه وعلي مجهوداتك الكبيرة في المنتدي............. فجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
لى رجاء انك اعتمد على تحقيق شرط واحد من شروط الحائط الساند وهو واحد من ثلاثه شروط وهو الاجهادات اسقل القاعده المسلحه ولكن أين تحقيق شرط الانزلاق وشرط الانقلاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> جزيل الشكر لأستاذنا الفاضل محيي و الأفكار القيمة
> لي فقط استفسار
> الأستاذ الفاضل ميشيل صمم القواعد منفصلة و بالتالي فالعادية منفصلة هذا يعني ان السملات في تلك الحالة مرتكزة علي التربة مباشرة فهل نضمن سلوك التربة اسف السمل الا يحدث تخلخل و بالتالي يتغير سلوك السمل و يصبح ارتكازه فقط علي القواعد كما صممها الزميل ميشيل؟
> ارجو تصحيح مفهومي ان كان خاطئا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 اهلا وسهلا بالاخت الفاضلة/ انا في اول مشاركاتي في الموضوع قلت انه حسب الحاله وحسب ظروف الموقع يتم اختيار النظام الامثل 

ولو هانعتبر ان الكمرة مرتكزة علي التربة فهذا معناه اننا سنتعامل مع الكمرة وكانه قاعده يعني ندك التربة تحتها ونعمل لها فرشة عاديه وننفذ الكمرة مع القاعده في نفس المنسوب وبنفس الطريقة وفي الحاله دي سينتقل حمل الحوائط الي الكمرة ومنها الي التربة 

يعني نبقي كاننا نفذنا السور كله مرتكز علي التربة واعتقد ان هذا النظام اكثر جدوي لو كان الارتفاع اقل من الارتفاع الذي اخذه الاخ ميشيل في حساباته يعني لو كان 3 متر مثلا وممكن يتم عمل الكمرة بارتفاع اكبر لتقليل كمية المباني - لان احنا عارفين ان ضغط التربة الجانبي يقل كلما ارتفعنا لاعلي وبالتالي فنحاول بقدر الامكان تخفيف الضغط علي المباني 

بالاضافه ان وجود الشدادات في حالة ان يكون الحائط علي حد الجار حتمي ولابد منه سواء كان الحائط خرساني او مباني علي كمرة او اي نوع اخر والا يبقي احنا ها نعمل قاعده كبيرة حتي يكون وزنها اكبر من ضغط التربة الجانبي لكي تمنع حدوث انزلاق للحائط - 

المهم اللي انا عاوز اقوله ان كل الحلول متاحه والبحث عن حل اوفر يجب ان يكون هو هدف المصمم 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mecheil.edwar
> 
> 
> _من الحل السابق نستنتج ما يلى:-_
> ...


الأجابة موجودة فى الأقتباس ونشكر زميلتنا الفاضلة على مشاركتها وكلماتها الطيبة جزاها الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع
> لى رجاء انك اعتمد على تحقيق شرط واحد من شروط الحائط الساند وهو واحد من ثلاثه شروط وهو الاجهادات اسقل القاعده المسلحه ولكن أين تحقيق شرط الانزلاق وشرط الانقلاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مرحبا بحضرتك م اسامة 
بالنسبة للتحقق من الأنزلاق يمكن ان يقاومها الشدادات الموجود و التي اعتقد قطاعها كبير بحيث تسطيع تحمل normal force و نكون استفدنا من وجود الشداد

اما التحقق ضد الأنقلاب فاعتقد ان الأخ ميشيل صمم الشداد علي



> إذن يمكننا أن نصمم الشداد على عزم دورانى تقريبا يساوى 15 طن متر مرة الدوران داخل البناء ومرة أخرى الدوران لخارج البناء


 
فاصبح قطاع الشداد كافي لمقاومة تلك العزوم مما يقاوم الأنقلاب
هذا علي ما اعتقد
لكن يبقي فعلا كما قلت حضرتك المقارنة بين الأحوال الأقتصادية و دراسة الحلول المختلفة وفقل للمعطيات و كل حالة ها ما يناسبها من الحل فالحل هذا قد يكون اكثر اقتصادية في حالة ما كان ارتفاع السور اقل فنحن نناقش هل هو حل وارد ام نستبعده 
تلك هي ابعاد النقاش
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا لأثراء الموضوع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الأجابة موجودة فى الأقتباس ونشكر زميلتنا الفاضلة على مشاركتها وكلماتها الطيبة جزاها الله خير الجزاء


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع
> لى رجاء انك اعتمد على تحقيق شرط واحد من شروط الحائط الساند وهو واحد من ثلاثه شروط وهو الاجهادات اسقل القاعده المسلحه ولكن أين تحقيق شرط الانزلاق وشرط الانقلاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


 عليكم السلام مهندس أسامة
بالنسبة لشرط الأنقلاب لقد ذكرنا أنه لابد من أستخدام شداد
بالنسبة لشرط الأنزلاق لم يعد له ضرورة لأتصال القاعدة بالشداد من الجهة العمودية على السور
بالنسبة للإجهادات لقد حصلنا بشكل تقريبى من الحسابات السابقة على حوالى 14 أو 15 طن/م2 وهو أقل من أجهاد التربة المسموح

على كل يمكن لضمان فاعلية ذلك الحل والحصول على حل أكثر إقتصادية استخدام فكرة المهندس محيى الدين بإعتبار الكمرة الخرسانية مرتكزة على التربة إن تلك الفكرة ستزيد من كفاءة ذلك الحل وتجعله أكثر نفعا وأقل تكلفة من حل الحوائط الخرسانية

على كل الحالات لقد قدمت فكرة للحل وعلينا أن نختار الحلول الأقل تكلفة
ونقطة أخرى أننا بذلك الحل وبتلك الأفكار نحاول أن نوضح لماذا تنجح تلك الحلول (قواعد منفصلة ) على ارض الواقع بالرغم من أنه فى بعض الأحيان قد نجد ان الحسابات قد لا تتوافق مع ذلك 
لأنه كما نرى هناك عوامل كثيرة قد نهملها ربما تجعل ذلك الحل أقتصادى وامان 

منها الشرط الذى ذكره المهندس محى وهو نقل أحمال الكمرة الخرسانية مباشرة للتربة إنها صراحة نقطة جديرة بالملاحظة
النقطة الثانية كما ذكرت للزميلة إقرأ وإرتقى هو عدم أهمال قوة الأحتكاك بين البلوك والكمرة الخرسانية مما يقلل من جهة العزوم المتولدة على العمود ومن جهة أخرى أيضا العزوم المتولدة على القاعدة المنفصلة وهكذا

على كل الحالات نشكرك مهندس أسامة كما نشكر المهندس محيى والمهندسة إقرأ وأخى الفاضل ماستر مايند صاحب الموضوع
لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا من القلب لكل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع برأيه وخبرته
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
السلام عليكم 


> بالنسبة لشرط الأنقلاب لقد ذكرنا أنه لابد من أستخدام شداد


اختلف معك فى هذا لان الشداد تم استخدامه لمعالجة فرق الاجهادات أسفل قاعدة السورالمسلحه وليس لمعاجة الانقلاب فأين معامل الامان ؟؟؟؟


> بالنسبة لشرط الأنزلاق لم يعد له ضرورة لأتصال القاعدة بالشداد من الجهة العمودية على السور


اتفق معك فى ذلك وهذا منطقى 


> على كل يمكن لضمان فاعلية ذلك الحل والحصول على حل أكثر إقتصادية استخدام فكرة المهندس محيى الدين بإعتبار الكمرة الخرسانية مرتكزة على التربة إن تلك الفكرة ستزيد من كفاءة ذلك الحل وتجعله أكثر نفعا وأقل تكلفة من حل الحوائط الخرسانية


اختلف معك فى ذلك لاننا نحتاج الى اى حمل رأسى يصل للقاعده بأى شكل لان هذا الحمل هو الذى يمنع الانقلاب وفرق الاجهادات اسفل القاعده المسلحه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mechiel edwar
> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختلف معك فى هذا لان الشداد تم استخدامه لمعالجة فرق الاجهادات أسفل قاعدة السورالمسلحه وليس لمعاجة الانقلاب فأين معامل الامان ؟؟؟؟
> ...


عليكم السلام مهندس أسامة
مهندس أسامة أنا مش فاهم تقصد أيه بالأنقلاب
ما هو الشداد بيقوم بنقل عزوم الدوران هو أحنا لما بنصمم قاعدة جار بنتحقق من الأنقلاب
ماهو الفرق بين الإنقلاب وبين العزم كلاهما شئ واحد 
نتيجة للعزم يحدث الأنقلاب
هو أنا لو جبت بلوك خرسانة وعملت عليه عزم بيحيث أنه يحدث له إنقلاب
بعدين ربطت هذا البلوك بكمرة التى نسميها شداد فى هذه الحالة أصبح العزم بنتقل من خلال تلك الكمرة
فى صورة قوتين قوة لأعلى عند البلوك (أو لأسفل حسب أتجاه العزم) والقوة الثانية لأسفل عند القاعدة الأخرى


القوة لأعلى = القوى لأسفل = العزم على القاعدة مقسوما على المسافة بين مركز القاعدتين


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يوليو 2010)




----------



## alkhawam (25 يوليو 2010)

كنت متابع بشغف للموضوع ... أشكر كل من ساهم في اثراء المناقشة وأخص بالشكر المهندس ميشيل والمهندس محي الدين خاصة اني استفدت فعلا منه بنقطة انا متأكد انها نتيجة خبرة وهي *نقل أحمال الكمرة الخرسانية مباشرة للتربة - عندما قرأتها ضحكت من قلبي لأنه حلها ببساطة - انا شخصيا كنت بعالج الوضع ده بأسلوب مكلف .
شكرا لأستاذي المهندس محي الدين
م/ هشام الخوام
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس /mecheil . edwar
السلام عليكم​


> لدينا الان ثلاث حالات تحميل:
> 
> الحالة الأولى : وزن الحمل الميت فقط ( وزن الجدار والكمرة والقواعد مع الأعمدة)
> الحالة الثانية : وزن الحمل الميت + قوة دفع التربة بدون الحمل الحى
> ...





> عليكم السلام مهندس أسامة
> مهندس أسامة أنا مش فاهم تقصد أيه بالأنقلاب


للحوائط السانده لها ثلاث تحقيقات لابد من عملهم وهم :-
1- stability against overturning 
2- stability against sliding
3- over stress
for stability against overturning 
f.s(factor of safity) = stabilizin moment / overturning moment 
taken as 1.5 for cohesionless soil
stabilizin moment = moment at end of base 


> وزن الكمرة والطوب 14.4 طن ويؤثر على بعد 20 سم من طرف القاعدة


stabilizin moment = 14.4 * (2.00-0.20) = 25.92 t.m


> عزم دورانى يريد تدوير القاعدة بداخل البناء = 27.7 طن متر


هذا بالاضافه الى تأثير الحمل الحى على الحائط


> أرتفاع الحائط = 4.2 متر
> الحائط على الواجهة الرئيسية ممكن نعتبر حمل حى مقداره 300 كجم /متر 2


overturning moment due to live load = 0.30 *0.30 * 4.00 *4.20 * 4.2/2 = 3.18 t.m
اذن اجمالى العزوم المسببه للدوران 
total overturning moment = 27.7 + 3.18 = 30.88 t.m
وعلى ذلك يكون معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب 
F.S= 25.92 / 30.88 = 0.84 less than 1.50 ------------- (unsafe( 
وبذلك يكون معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب غير امن وعلى ذلك لابد من زيادة أبعاد القاعده المسلحه 

تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وبذلك يكون معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب غير امن وعلى ذلك لابد من زيادة أبعاد القاعده المسلحه


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لي استفسار من حضرتك
عندما يكون عندي لا مركزية لعمود جار و قمنا بمعالجة تلك القواعد بشدادات اذن فوجود الشدادات عالج الموقف
كما تفضل الأخ ميشيل بالرسم فان الشداد قاوم تلك العزوم وبالتالي فلا وجود للدوران من اساسه لكي نقوم بالتحقق منه 
فالحالة هنا لم تصبح حائط ساند فقط فيمكننا اعتبارها مثلا مثل الcounterfort مع الأختلاف طبعا لكن اصبحت الشدادات تغير من السلوك الأنشائي ككل

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> عندما يكون عندي لا مركزية لعمود جار و قمنا بمعالجة تلك القواعد بشدادات اذن فوجود الشدادات عالج الموقف


الشداد عالج كيفية توزيع الاجهادات أسفل قاعدة الجار ولم يعالج تحقيق معامل الامان التى ذكرها الكود ضد الانقلاب وهى 1.50هذا كما أننا نسينا الحائط ككل حيث هناك فعل وهو قوة الانقلاب ورد الفعل المعاكسه من وزن الحائط والقاعده 
كما أن الشداد يقاوم العزوم عند مركز القاعده أما فى حسابتنا ضد الانقلاب فانها تتم عند اقصى نقطه فى قاعده الحائط الساند والتى هى هنا القاعده المسلحه والتى تسمى ( Toe) اذن الشداد لايقوم بعمل تحقيق ضد الانقلاب 
وهل الشداد لايعتبر كجزء وامتداد للقاعده وهو الذى بعمق 80 سم والقاعده بعمق 60 سم اذن اين التحقق من معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب


> فالحالة هنا لم تصبح حائط ساند فقط فيمكننا اعتبارها مثلا مثل الcounterfort مع الأختلاف طبعا لكن اصبحت الشدادات تغير من السلوك الأنشائي ككل


وهل فى حالة ( counterfort) لايتم التحقق من التحقيقات الثلاثه التى ذكره الكود ----------- كلا بالطبع انما ( counterfort) هو عباره عن دعائم رأسيه على شكل مثلث تسخدم لاعادة توزيع احمال ضغط التراب على الحائط الساند من أحمال فى الاتجاه الرأسى فقط الى أحمال فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى عند اذن يتم حل بلاطه الحائط على اساس بلاطه ( two way slab) كل ذلك لتقليل سمك الحائط الرأسى نفسه أما الثلاث تحقيقات اللازمه لدراسه وهى :- 
1- stability against overturning 
2- stability against sliding
3- over stress
بالطبع يجب التحقق منهم جميعا لاننا نتعامل مع منشأ الحائط ككل وليس فى تفاصيل داخليه مثل حالة الشداد 
هذا والله اعلم ووفقنا لما يحب ويرضى 
تقبلى تحياتى واتتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2010)

> *كنت متابع بشغف للموضوع ... أشكر كل من ساهم في اثراء المناقشة وأخص بالشكر المهندس ميشيل والمهندس محي الدين خاصة اني استفدت فعلا منه بنقطة انا متأكد انها نتيجة خبرة وهي نقل أحمال الكمرة الخرسانية مباشرة للتربة - عندما قرأتها ضحكت من قلبي لأنه حلها ببساطة - انا شخصيا كنت بعالج الوضع ده بأسلوب مكلف .**
> شكرا لأستاذي المهندس محي الدين
> م/ هشام الخوام*​*
> *


نشكرك م/ هشام الخوام على مرورك وتشجيعك للمشاركيين وندعو أن تتفاعل معنا لاثراء النقاش لاننا فعلا فى حاجه الى تقليل التكلفه وخصوصا أننا أمام كود له اشتراطات نحتاج بشده الى تطبيقها


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2010)

alkhawam قال:


> كنت متابع بشغف للموضوع ... أشكر كل من ساهم في اثراء المناقشة وأخص بالشكر المهندس ميشيل والمهندس محي الدين خاصة اني استفدت فعلا منه بنقطة انا متأكد انها نتيجة خبرة وهي *نقل أحمال الكمرة الخرسانية مباشرة للتربة - عندما قرأتها ضحكت من قلبي لأنه حلها ببساطة - انا شخصيا كنت بعالج الوضع ده بأسلوب مكلف .*
> *شكرا لأستاذي المهندس محي الدين*
> *م/ هشام الخوام*


 
مشكور يا اخ هشام علي زوقك وكلامك الطيب - بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> للحوائط السانده لها ثلاث تحقيقات لابد من عملهم وهم :-
> 1- stability against overturning
> 2- stability against sliding
> 3- over stress
> ...


 

أخى الفاضل مهندس أسامة بعد التحية وأشكرك على مشاركتك وأسمح لى أن نناقش بعض النقاط

إن وزن الحائط يقوم بعمل دوران للقاعدة بأتجاه موازى للسور وخارج البناء وقيمة ذلك العزم من الحسابات حوالى 14 أو 15 طن متر

بينما قوة دفع التربة تقوم بدوران القاعدة بأتجاهه موازى للسور ولكن لداخل البناء
فى تلك الحالة تصبح القاعدة معرضة لعزوم +15 طن متر أو -15 طن متر

أننا لو نقوم بتصميم قاعدة منفصلة لكان تحقيق شرط الأنقلاب والأنزلاق وارد ومطلوب ولابد منه 

بينما نحن نقوم بتصميم قاعدة مرتبطة بشداد 
إذن الشداد سيقوم بمنع الدوران بدليل نقله للعزوم وإعادة توزيعها بطريقة أخرى على التربة كما ذكرت
فكيف يقوم الشداد بمنع الدوران وإعادة توزيع الاجهادات أسفل التربة إن لم يكن قد منع الدوران وبالتالى الشداد أصبح هو المسئول عن نقل العزوم وتوزيعها بشكل أخر كما أوضحت فى الأسكتش الذى أرفقته 
إننى أناقش مفهوم وحسابات إنشائية لايجوز لنا أن نختلف عليها
فهل عندما يقوم أى مهندس بتصميم قاعدة جار يقوم بالتحقق من الأنقلاب؟ 
الأجابة كلا لأن العزوم أصبحت مسئولية الشداد وإلا ما الفائدة من ذلك العنصر الانشائى

ثانيا وزن الحائط فقط مضر للقاعدة كما أشرت لأنها يولد عزوم للخارج
وقوة دفع التربة مضرة للقاعدة لأنها تولد عزوم للداخل
فكل منهما لا يسبب أى أتزان للقاعدة ولكن لحسن الحظ أنهما يعملان بأتجاهان متعاكسان

أعتقد أنه ممكن أن نختلف بوجهات النظر لكن لا يجوز لنا أن نختلف بالعلم طالما أن المفاهيم الأساسية التى نبنى عليها الحل والنقاش واحدة

والسلام عليكم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 يوليو 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيف حالك بارك الله فيك



أسامه نواره قال:


> الشداد عالج كيفية توزيع الاجهادات أسفل قاعدة الجار
> رجعنا الي اخر نقطة في النقاش السابق دور الشداد و تعريفه و هل هو عندما تم تصميمه علي العزوم اعفانا من تحقيق الأنقلاب ام لا
> 
> وهل فى حالة ( counterfort) لايتم التحقق من التحقيقات الثلاثه التى ذكره الكود
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أخى الفاضل مهندس أسامة بعد التحية وأشكرك على مشاركتك وأسمح لى أن نناقش بعض النقاط
> 
> إن وزن الحائط يقوم بعمل دوران للقاعدة بأتجاه موازى للسور وخارج البناء وقيمة ذلك العزم من الحسابات حوالى 14 أو 15 طن متر
> 
> ...


 
اتفق معك يا اخ ميشيل وعتقد اذا كان مطلوب معامل امان فمن الممكن تصميم الشداد علي عزوم اكبر من الواقعه عليه بقيمة معامل الامان المطلوب


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ المهندس اسامة نوارة تحية طيبة
بعض الأحيان نلجأ لزرع الأعمدة علي كمرات اتفقنا
حل الstrap beam بنعتبر اننا بنزرع عمود علي كمرة ذات جساءة عالية و تصمم هذه الكمرة لتتحمل العزوم الناتجة عن الأحمال الواقعة عليها من العمود المزروع و العمود الأخر بداخل المبني هذه الكمرة ذات الجساءة العالية تركتز علي قاعدتين
اذا في حالة السور موضوع نقاشنا لو انا قلت ان عمود السور هذا اصبح مزروعا علي الشداد و ان نقطة التقاء العمود بالشداد معرضة للعزوم و كان ذلك الشداد قادرا علي مقاومة الأحمال بكفاءة فيصبح لا وجود لتلك العزوم و لا يكون هناك انقلاب من اساسه للتحقق منه
لك فائق الشكر و التقدير لسعة الأفق في الحوار


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس /mecheil . edwar
السلام عليكم​


> أخى الفاضل مهندس أسامة بعد التحية وأشكرك على مشاركتك وأسمح لى أن نناقش بعض النقاط
> 
> إن وزن الحائط يقوم بعمل دوران للقاعدة بأتجاه موازى للسور وخارج البناء وقيمة ذلك العزم من الحسابات حوالى 14 أو 15 طن متر
> 
> ...


 الاخ الكريم مهندس ميشيل أنا احب اتناقش معك فى ماهو مفهوم معامل الامان الذى ذكره الكود بعيدا عن المسأله السابقه سواء ضد الانقلاب أو الانزلاق 
معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب هو معامل تم وضعه لفغل وهو العزوم الناتجه من ضغط التراب وضغط الاحمال الحيه أمام الحائط الساند مقسوما(هذا هو الفعل) على رد فعل وهو العزوم الناتجه من وزن الحائط نفسه ووزن القاعده عند نقطه الدوران التى يمكن أن يحدث عندها الدوران الست معى أن هذا هو تعريف معامل الامان ؟؟؟ هذا المعامل كما ذكره الكود للاساسات لايقل عن 1.50 فى الارض الرمليه 
ومعامل الامان ضد الانزلاق هو عباره قيمة القوه الافقيه الناتجه من ضغط التراب والاحمال الحيه مقسومه على رد الفعل وهوالقوه الناتجه من الاحتكاك بين الاوزان الرأسيه من وزن الحائط ووزن القاعده والتربه أسفل هذه القاعده 
لنأتى لمثال احر وانت الاستاذ المعلم فى علم الدينمك الكود نص على معامل أمان ضد انقلاب لمبنى فى حالة الرياح والزلازل وهذا المعامل هوعباره عن عزوم ناتجه من فعل وهو الرياح أو الزلازل عند منسوب التأسيس من طرف المبنى مقسوما على رد فعل للمبنى وهو العزوم الناتجه من وزن المبنى نفسه فى زراع العزم عند نفس النقطه وهذا المعامل 1.50 هل هناك حلاف فى ذلك ؟؟؟؟
اذن عند دراسه حالة الانقلاب للمبنى تحت تأثير الرياح والزلازل هل نحن تحدثنا عن أننا سوف نقاوم تأثير الرياح أو الزلازل باستخدام الكور أو باستخدام الشير وول أو أ الكمره فى الدور الفلانى غير امنه ؟ بالطبع لا أنا هنا بأنظر للموضوع ككل وأنظر الى شروط الكود هل تم تحقيقها أم لا الست معى فى ذلك ؟ 
نرجع ثانيه للحائط الساند هل لو تم عمل هذا الحائط حرسانى من قاعده حرسانيه وحائط حرسانى هل عند دراسه معامل الامان ضد الانزلاق أو الانقلاب هل قمنا بدرسة تأثير ذلك على العزوم على منطقه نهاية الحائط مثلا أو العزوم على القاعده ؟ بالطبع لا نحن ندرس أو تحقيق معامل الامان من فعل ورد الفعل ثم بعد ذلك ندخل فى التفاصيل فى كيفىه مقاومه الاجادات الداخليه 
اذن انا اطلب من حضرتك فى التحقق من معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب تحديد قيمة الفعل وهو العزوم الناتجه من ضغط التراب والاحمال الحيه وتحديد قيمة رد الفعل الناتجه من القاعده المسلحه أو الشداد لتوضيح لنا قيمة هذا المعامل وهل هو محقق أم لا 
كذلك أنا كنت قلت أننى ليس لدى اعتراض على عدم التحقق من معامل ضد الانزلاق أما وانك قد ربط الشداد فى سمل داخلى فأنا لى تحفظات على ذلك وبرجاء توضيح قيمة الفعل وقيمة رد الفعل لتحقيق معامل الامان ضد الانزلاق 
باقى ثلاث مواضيع :- الاول وهو حسابات الشداد برجاء توضيح قيم القوى الموثره على الشداد وكيفية الحصول على الغزوم التى تم منها حساب قطاع وتسليح الشداد مع تحفظى على عدم تحديد طول الشداد 
الموضوع الثانى :- 
الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد قد اقترح ان الحمل الرأسى من اوزان الحائط الساند مع الكمره الخرسانيه يمكن أن ينتقلا مباشره الى التربه وانت قد وافقته على ذلك واستحسنتها مع الاخ المهندس /هشام الخوام ولكنى اراك ثانية لم تهمل هذه الاوزان وأدخلتها فى جميع حساباتك مره ثانيه فهل أنت موافق على ذلك أم لا ؟
الموضوع الثالث:-
برجاء توضيح قيم القوى بالارقام المؤثره على السمل الداخلى حتى يتم تصميمه ضد هذه القوى
اخيرا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك وتفاعلك وادعو الله بأن يتفاعل معنا بقية الزملاء وعلى رأسهم المهندس/ محى الدين محمد هذا لكى نستقيد ويستفيد الاخريين 
وادعو الله أن يكون هذا النقاش لله وليس لشئ اخر 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس /mecheil . edwar
السلام عليكم 
استكمالا للكلام السابق سوف اذكرك بقيم الفعل لعزوم الانقلاب ( overturning moment)​


> اذن اجمالى العزوم المسببه للدوران
> total overturning moment = 27.7 + 3.18 = 30.88 t.m


برجاء تحديد قيم رد الفعل ضد عزوم الانقلاب سواء من القاعده المسلحه أومن الشداد والازمه لتحديد معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب؟ 


> =lateral force = 2.268*4meter*4.2meter/2
> =19.8 ton


هذا بالاضافه الى قوة ضغط الحمل الحى = 0.30 *0.30 * 4.00 * 4.20=1.51 طن 
اذا اجمالى قيمة الفعل من القوى الافقيه من ضغط التربه والحمل الحى على الحائط الساند = 19.80 + 1.51 =21.31 طن 
برجاء تحديد قيمة رد الفعل الناتج من احتكاك القاعده او الشداد مع التربه لتحديد معامل الامان ضد الانزلاق؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندس/ أقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته*
> *الأخ المهندس اسامة نوارة تحية طيبة*
> *بعض الأحيان نلجأ لزرع الأعمدة علي كمرات اتفقنا*
> *حل الstrap beam بنعتبر اننا بنزرع عمود علي كمرة ذات جساءة عالية و تصمم هذه الكمرة لتتحمل العزوم الناتجة عن الأحمال الواقعة عليها من العمود المزروع و العمود الأخر بداخل المبني هذه الكمرة ذات الجساءة العالية تركتز علي قاعدتين*
> ...



وهل لو تم استبدال النظام السابق بقاعده شريطيه وحائط ساند يعفى ذلك من التحقق من معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب وضد الانزلاق ----------------- ارجو ان تكون الفكره وضحت 
انا هنا لاادرس كيفية نقل العزوم او من سوف يقاومها أنا أدرس فعل ورد فعل مطلوب تحقيقهم على حسب شروط الكود 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يوليو 2010)

هذا ما أعرفه أو ما أظن أننى أعرفه بخصوص ذلك الموضوع
قد سردته لكم بكل أمانة ونية خالصة لوجه الله تعالى
وتحضرنى مقولة المؤرخ الشهير ول ديورنت بكتابه قصة الحضارة
(أنظر كيف يمكن أن تتعرض لمناوأة الخبراء في المجلس؛ حينما تتحدث في كل ضروب المعرفة)

وفى ختام مشاركتى لتلك الندوة العلمية الرائعة لا يسعنى إلا التوجه بكل الشكر لكم جميعا
أخى الفاضل المهندس الرائع محمود على الماستر مايند
أخى الفاضل وزميلى العزيز المهندس محيى الدين
أخى الفاضل المهندس أسامة نواره الذى أثرى ذلك الموضوع
أختى الفاضلة المهندسة إقرأ وإرتقى
وجميع زملائى وأخوتى الذين تابعوا معنا الموضوع
باقة معطرة بالتقدير والشكر والعرفان لكم جميعا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2010)

> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد قد اقترح ان الحمل الرأسى من اوزان الحائط الساند مع الكمره الخرسانيه يمكن أن ينتقلا مباشره الى التربه وانت قد وافقته على ذلك واستحسنتها مع الاخ المهندس /هشام الخوام ولكنى اراك ثانية لم تهمل هذه الاوزان وأدخلتها فى جميع حساباتك مره ثانيه فهل أنت موافق على ذلك أم لا ؟
> الموضوع الثالث:-
> برجاء توضيح قيم القوى بالارقام المؤثره على السمل الداخلى حتى يتم تصميمه ضد هذه القوى
> اخيرا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك وتفاعلك وادعو الله بأن يتفاعل معنا بقية الزملاء وعلى رأسهم المهندس/ محى الدين محمد هذا لكى نستقيد ويستفيد الاخريين
> وادعو الله أن يكون هذا النقاش لله وليس لشئ اخر


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة / انا موجود ومتابع الموضوع وباشارك - ولكن هذا الموضوع قتلناه بحثاً في موضوع الشداد ولم نصل الي نتيجه وانا ماعنديش اي جديد حتي هذه اللحظه .......... ولو ظهر بالنسبه لي اي جديد فلن اتاخر في المشاركه ونسال الله ان يوفقنا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه وان يجعل عملنا هذا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم 

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم ولجميع الاخوة الافاضل المشاركين في هذا الحوار البناء

والله المستعان 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس /mecheil . edwar
السلام عليكم​


> أخى الفاضل مهندس أسامة بعد التحية وأشكرك على مشاركتك وأسمح لى أن نناقش بعض النقاط
> 
> إن وزن الحائط يقوم بعمل دوران للقاعدة بأتجاه موازى للسور وخارج البناء وقيمة ذلك العزم من الحسابات حوالى 14 أو 15 طن متر
> 
> ...


لو افترضنا أننا سوف نقوم استبدال النظام المفترض من حائط مبانى وقواعد وشداد بحائط ساند وشداد على سبيل الفرض السؤال هنا ؟؟ اوليست الطريقه السابقه فى حسابكم لصافى العزوم هى نفس الطريقه التى نقوم بعملها فى المنطقه بين الحائط نفسه والقاعده الشريطيه أى نفس الاسلوب ونفس القيم على افتراض أن طول القاعده الشريطيه بطول 4.00 متر وهى المسافه بين الاعمده اذن ماذا نفعل بهذا العزوم نقوم بحساب الابعاد الخرسانيه للحائط نفسه وقيمة حديد التسليح وكذلك القاعده الشريطيه ------------------------- هل تم هنا حساب معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا ارجو أن تكون وضحت الفكره وهل لو تم ضرب فرق العزوم هذا فى معامل أمان الانقلاب وهو 1.50 سوف يحقق ماذكره الكود ؟؟ بالطبع لا ------ لماذا ؟؟ لانه سوف يزيد من تسليح وأبعاد الحائط وتسليحه وكذلك القاعده الخرسانيه اذن فكره ضرب العزوم فى معامل أمان 1.50 لاتحقق الغرض ولاتحقق الكود 
تبقى نقطه اخيره وهى ولو تم عمل التحقق من معاملات الامان التى ذكرها الكود يكون مشروط على المالك بألا يتم تنفيذ السور قبل تنفيذ اساسات المبنى وعلى الاقل دور البدروم حتى يمكن عمل الشدادت التى سوف تحقق الامان للسور 
وتبقى الدراسه الاقتصاديه والعمليه أمام المهندس المصمم لكى يقرر أى من النظام الانشائى الذى سوف يقوم باحتياره وعمله والذى يحقق الامان اولا وأيكون اقتصادى 
تفبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2010)

[quote
*هذا ما أعرفه أو ما أظن أننى أعرفه بخصوص ذلك الموضوع
قد سردته لكم بكل أمانة ونية خالصة لوجه الله تعالى
وتحضرنى مقولة المؤرخ الشهير ول ديورنت بكتابه قصة الحضارة
(أنظر كيف يمكن أن تتعرض لمناوأة الخبراء في المجلس؛ حينما تتحدث في كل ضروب المعرفة)

وفى ختام مشاركتى لتلك الندوة العلمية الرائعة لا يسعنى إلا التوجه بكل الشكر لكم جميعا
أخى الفاضل المهندس الرائع محمود على الماستر مايند
أخى الفاضل وزميلى العزيز المهندس محيى الدين
أخى الفاضل المهندس أسامة نواره الذى أثرى ذلك الموضوع
أختى الفاضلة المهندسة إقرأ وإرتقى
وجميع زملائى وأخوتى الذين تابعوا معنا الموضوع
باقة معطرة بالتقدير والشكر والعرفان لكم جميعا*][/quote]
الشكر كل الشكر للاخ الفاضل والمعلم الخلوق المهندس / مشيل ادوار
شكر خاص للمهندس الذى اغضبته منى عن دون قصد / المهندس الموقر / محى الدين محمد
وكل الشكر للمهندسه /اقرأوارتقى
والشكر الاخير للمهندس/ محمود على صاحب الفكره والموضوع
وشكرا لكل من تابع الموضوع 
واخيرا ادعو الله ان يكون هذا النقاش خالصا لوجهه تهالى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2010)

م/ محى الدين محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل م اسامة / انا موجود ومتابع الموضوع وباشارك - ولكن هذا الموضوع قتلناه بحثاً في موضوع الشداد ولم نصل الي نتيجه وانا ماعنديش اي جديد حتي هذه اللحظه .......... ولو ظهر بالنسبه لي اي جديد فلن اتاخر في المشاركه ونسال الله ان يوفقنا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه وان يجعل عملنا هذا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم
> 
> تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم ولجميع الاخوة الافاضل المشاركين في هذا الحوار البناء


لك منى كل احترام وتقدير 
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه النصف من شعبان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس /mecheil . edwar​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم​
> ...


 
السلام عليـــــــــــــكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الاخ الفاضل م اسامة / مافيش غضب ولا حاجه يا باشمهندس اسامة وربنا ما يجيب غضب ابداً واحنا في ليلة النصف من شعبان فكل عام والجميع بخير وصحه وسلامه - - وعلشان اثبتلك اني مش غضبان ولا حاجه:7:-----هاقولك الجديد اللي عندي واللي فهمت منه الخلاف في وجهات النظر بينك وبين الاخ الفاضل م ميشيل 

_في حالة الكلام عن طريقة المهندس ميشيل_ 
لو اعتبرنا ان الكمرة مرتكزة علي القواعد كما جاء في مثال الاخ ميشيل 
احتمالية الانهيار للحائط تنحصر في الحالات الاتيه :-
1 - احمال الحائط المباني مرتكزة علي الكمرة والكمرة مرتكزة علي القاعدتين بلامركزية معينه حسب ابعاد القاعده فتولدت عزوم علي القاعده كما في حالة عمود الجار في المباني - فعند اتمام انشاء الكمرة والحائط وقبل الردم تكون العزوم المتولده تؤثرفي القاعده بعزوم انقلاب لخارج المبني - وهنا يقوم الشداد بدوره في اعداد توازن القاعده ويمنع انقلابها - وتحدث هذه الحاله بعد انشاء الحائط المباني علي الكمرة اسفله والقواعد والاعمدة وقبل الردم مباشرة 

2 - بعد اتمام اعمال البناء للحائط والردم خلفه يدخل تاثير حالة الاحمال الافقيه نتيجة ضغط التربه وهنا يعمل النظام باسلوب انشائي مختلف عن اسلوب الحائط الخرساني - حيث انا ضغط التربه كقوة افقيه تؤثر علي الحائط فيجب ان يكون الحائط نفسه المصنوع من الطوب مقاومته اكبر من القوة الجانبيه حتي لا ينهار وهذا يتوقف علي نوع الطوب وخصائصه -

ثم بعد ذلك يجب ان تكون قوة الاحتكاك والترابط بين الطوب والاعمده والكمرة اقوي من القوة الجانبيه المؤثرة من ضغط التربه حتي لا يحدث الانهيار بفصل كتلة المباني عن الخرسانه - وهذه يمكن التغلب عليها بعمل طرف رباط في الطوب و قبل صب الاعمده لاحداث تداخل بين الطوب والخرسانه يؤدي الي تماسك اكبر مع صب الاعمده بعد انهاء المباني طبعاً 

ثم بعد ذلك لو كانت مقاومة المباني ومقاومة الوصله بين المباني والخرسانه (اعمدة+الكمرة)اكبر من ضغط التربه الجانبي فان هذه القوي تنتقل الي الاعمده مباشرة - وكان الحائط اصبح افقياً مرتكز علي العمودين ومعرض لقوة افقيه تنتقل الي العمودين 

3 - تصبح الاحمال الافقيه في مرحلتها النهائيه مرتكزة علي العمودين ويكون القطاع الحرج هو القطاع المعرض لاكبر قوة افقية (تمثل قوة قص علي العمود )+ عزوم بالاضافه لقوة راسيه محوريه هي وزن العمود والاحمال التي تاتيه من مكونات السور ان وجدت - وهذا القطاع يكون قطاع افقي ماراً بالعمود عند وجه القاعده مباشرة - ويجب تصميم العمود علي مقاومة هذه القوي مجتمعه (عزوم وقص وقوة محورية ) ولابد وان يكون العمود آمن ضد هذه القوي بمعامل الامان المطلوب 

طبعاً وارد ان الكلام ده يكون مناسب في البحور الصغيره وفرق المناسيب القليله للحوائط ............وغير مناسب في البحور الكبيره والارتفاعات الكبيره للحائط ولكن لو تم التحايل علي الموقف بعمل الكمرة كما نفضل الاخ ميشيل مرتكزة علي القاعده ويكون ارتفاعها 1 متر مثلاً بالاضافه ان القاعده سمكها 60 سم فيصبح الارتفاع المتبقي من السور 2.40متر مع عمل الكمرة العلويه للسور بعمق 60 سم فيصبح ارتفاع المباني 1.80 سم مع توجيه الاتجاه الطويل للاعمده لكي تكون عمودية علي اتجاه السور في اتجاه الاحمال الجانبيه - ان امكن ذلك معماريا - لتحسين خصائص القطاع الحرج للعمود 

4 - اما اذا انتقلت الاحمال عن طريق العمود الي القاعده فانها ستكون مجرد قوة افقيه فقط - لان العزوم الناتجه عن القوة الافقيه تحملها العمود - وهذه القوة الافقيه المنتقله للقاعده سيقوم بتحملها الشداد الداخلي كقوة افقية محورية علي الشداد 

طبعاً ممكن نسال هنا - هل ممكن يحدث انزلاق وتتحرك المجموعه كلها الي داخل المبني نتيجة ضغط التربه الجانبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاجابة لا لان الشداد الرابط بقواعد المبني يمنع هذا الانزلاق 

طيب هل ممكن يحدث انقلاب للمجموعه (الحائط والعمود والقاعده )- الاجابه ايضاً لا لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان الحائط الخرساني عندما يكون به جزؤ خارجي toe يتم تثبيته بوزن نفس التراب الذي يسبب قوة الضغط الجانبي وبالتالي فان العزوم المسببه للدوران يتم مقاومتها باوزان التراب نفسه وهذه الاوزان تنتج عزوم تنتقل من خلال الحائط باتجاه عكس اتجاه الانقلاب فتمنعه وبمعامل امان 

وفي حالتنا هذه فاننا منعنا الدوران للقاعدة الحامله للعمود بتثبيت نقطة الدوران علي طرف القاعده بالشداد - حيث ان القاعده غير قابله للدوران عند طرفها بسبب وجود الشداد -

_يعني احنا منعنا الدوران في الحائط الخرساني باوزان خرسانه تنتج عزوم تقاوم العزوم المسببه للدوران - وفي حالتنا هذه منعنا الدوران بتثبيت نقطة الدوران وهي طرف القاعده بالشداد وهذه العزوم قطاعها الحرج سيكون عند تقاطع الشداد مع القاعدة -وستكون عزوم موجبة- يعني قد تحتاج الي تسليح سفلي ايضا للشداد - ومسببه لقوة قصقد يتحملها الشداد وقد يحتاج الي تسليح اضافي او زيادة قطاعه - المهم ان الحسابات هي التي تقول كلمتها _

ولا مانع طبعا من حساب هذه القوي بالطرق المعروفة وتصميم المجموعه علي هذا الاساس وان ثبت ان الكلفه ستكون كبيرة واكبر من تكلفة الحائط الخرساني وان كنت لا اعتقد ذلك - فطبعا لابد وان يعتمد النظام الاقل تكلفه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكركم جميعا اساتذتنا الأفاضل و اتشرف بان انهل من علمكم الوفير جزاكم الله كل الخير 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا
بالنسبة للحائط الساند كما اشرح الأستاذ ميشيل بكل دقة خطوة خطوة انتقال الأحمال و هذا ما اقتنع شخصيا به يتبقي علينا فعلا فهم سلوك حائط المباني فهل لأن ما لدينا من معلومات عن المباني لا يمكننا من تحقق الأنقلاب حيث اننا سالفا في اثناء دراستنا بالجامعة كنا ندرس القناطر التي انشئها محمد علي و التي ما زالت قايمة ليومنا و اتذكر جملة اساتذتنا في الجامعة حينما قالوا لا نقوم بدراسة الحجر لأننا سنبني به جديدا انما ندرسة لحالة ما اذا تعرض مبني حجري لترميمات و كان علينا معالجته
الشاهد من كلامي ان الحجر له خواص معلومة و اقيمت به مباني رائعة و ما زال صامدا فهل لو توفر لدينا معلومات عن حوائط المباني نقوم بتحقق الأنقلاب و بهذا تكون الجملة الأنشائية محل دراستنا لا ينقصها سوي مقارنتها ببدائل اخري لأختيار الأقل في التكلفة المادية
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اشكركم جميعا اساتذتنا الأفاضل و اتشرف بان انهل من علمكم الوفير جزاكم الله كل الخير
> اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا
> بالنسبة للحائط الساند كما اشرح الأستاذ ميشيل بكل دقة خطوة خطوة انتقال الأحمال و هذا ما اقتنع شخصيا به يتبقي علينا فعلا فهم سلوك حائط المباني فهل لأن ما لدينا من معلومات عن المباني لا يمكننا من تحقق الأنقلاب حيث اننا سالفا في اثناء دراستنا بالجامعة كنا ندرس القناطر التي انشئها محمد علي و التي ما زالت قايمة ليومنا و اتذكر جملة اساتذتنا في الجامعة حينما قالوا لا نقوم بدراسة الحجر لأننا سنبني به جديدا انما ندرسة لحالة ما اذا تعرض مبني حجري لترميمات و كان علينا معالجته
> ...


 
وعليكم سلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نظام البناء للحائط الساند بالمباني كما جاء في مثال الزميل ميشيل يختلف عن الحائط الساند الخرساني - لان المباني اصبحت مرتبطة ومثبته من اربع جهات العمودين والكمرة السفليه والكمرة العلويه واصبحت القوي الافقيه تنتقل بالاحتكاك من المباني الي الاعمد مباشرة 

اذاً فالحائط اصبح مثبت من اربع جهات فلا يجود امكانية لانقلابه لان الموضوع اصبح قوة افقية تقاوم باحتكاك - وهذا الاحتكاك له طرق كثيرة لزيادته - وعندما تنتقل هذه القوي الافقيه للاعمده اصبحت الاعمده معرضه لعزوم وهي التي تمثل قوي تسبب الدوران او الانقلاب للعمود - عند اتصاله بالقاعده علي فرض ان القاعده ثابته - وبالتالي فيجب ان يكون العمود مسلح ومصمم لمقاومة هذه العزوم حتي يكون مستقرا وثابتا

ثم بعد ذلك من البديهي ان تنتقل القوي علي القاعده ولكي تكون القاعده مستقرة يجب ان تتولد عزوم وقوي تقاوم هذه القوي - وهنا لو كان قطاع العمود مع القاعده جاسئ بحيث يقاوم الدوران او الانقلاب الناتج من القوي الافقيه فان المشكله تصبح للقاعده هي ربطها بشداد يقاوم هذه الاحمال مجتمعه - وجزئية الانقلاب للقاعده تكمن في ان العزوم تحاول ان تقلب القاعده للداخل فلو كان الشداد مسلح تسليح سفلي يقاوم هذه العزوم فلن يحدث انقلاب - 

ولحساب العزوم التي تسبب هذا الانقلاب يتم اخذ العزوم عند قطاع تقابل القاعده مع الشداد عند وجه القاعده علي ان يكون محور الشداد متمركز مع محور العمود -آخذين في الاعتبار احمال العمود الافقيه التي تسبب هذا الانقلاب اما مقاومة هذا الانقلاب فتكون باحمال العمود الراسيه ووزن القاعدة المسلحهويتم حساب تلك العزوم ويجب تصميم قطاع الشداد علي مقاومة هذه العزوم 

و الحائط الخرساني يعتبر كابولي مرتكزعلي القاعدة وحر من اعلي وبالتالي فهو معرض للانقلاب لذلك يتم حساب العزوم للانقلاب عند وجه القاعده للحائط - بشريحة 1متر طولي -

لكن لو الحائط الخرساني كان مثبت من طرفه العلوي فهل يكون معرض لحدوث انقلاب ؟؟؟؟ والاجابه طبعا لا 
لذلك فان الانقلاب لا يمكن حدوثه الا في المنشات الكابوليه المثبته من طرف وحرة من الطرف الاخر وهذا غير موجود في الحائط المباني حيث انه مثبت من الاربع جهات ويجب ان تكون القوة الافقيه المسببه للضغط الجانبي اقل من مقاومة الاحتكاك حتي يكون الحائط مستقر 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 يوليو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لكن لو الحائط الخرساني كان مثبت من طرفه العلوي فهل يكون معرض لحدوث انقلاب ؟؟؟؟ والاجابه طبعا لا
> لذلك فان الانقلاب لا يمكن حدوثه الا في المنشات الكابوليه المثبته من طرف وحرة من الطرف الاخر وهذا غير موجود في الحائط المباني حيث انه مثبت من الاربع جهات ويجب ان تكون القوة الافقيه المسببه للضغط الجانبي اقل من مقاومة الاحتكاك حتي يكون الحائط مستقر
> 
> والله اعلي واعلم
> ...


 جزاك الله كل خير اذن فموضوع الحوار ان التحقق من عدم الأنقلاب لسنا في حاجة اليه لتغير سلوك الحائط من كابولي الي سلوك اخر
بهذه المناقشة تذكرت مشروع عندي منذ فترة كنت اناقشه مع احد زملائي فيه الحائط الساند ليس له قاعدة شريطية و انما يرتكز فوق سملات و كنا نناقش في السلوك الأنشائي للمنشأ هذا سأبحث عنه و ارفق رسمه ان شاء الله لأنه يثري موضوع النقاش من ناحية ان الحائط الساند يمكن ان نوزع احماله علي الأعمدة و السملات و يصبح حائط غير كابولي و المشروع مصمموه افاضل من اساتذه الجامعات​تعجزنا كلمات الشكر عن الأستمرار البناء في النقاش و الذي اثناءه و من السؤال و الجواب نتنتقل بالنقاش من خطوة لأخري

ان تعلمني فن الصيد خيرا من ان تهدي لي سمكة
و اشكركم جميعا فانكم تعلمونا فنون التفكير الهندسي ادين لكم بالكثير و الكثير 
ادام الله عليكم فضله و نور بصيرتكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> السلام عليـــــــــــــكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> الاخ الفاضل م اسامة / مافيش غضب ولا حاجه يا باشمهندس اسامة وربنا ما يجيب غضب ابداً واحنا في ليلة النصف من شعبان فكل عام والجميع بخير وصحه وسلامه - - وعلشان اثبتلك اني مش غضبان ولا حاجه:7:-----هاقولك الجديد اللي عندي واللي فهمت منه الخلاف في وجهات النظر بينك وبين الاخ الفاضل م ميشيل
> ...


لى تعليقات على كتاباتكم السابقه وترددت فى الكتابه والرد خشيه أن نصل الى ماوصانا اليه فى الشداد وقاعدة الجار بس برجاء أنل سوف أتناقش فى نقطه واحده ننهيها برجاء نتحدث بلغة الارقام على المثال المذكورفى المناقشه ثم ندخل فى التى تليها وعلى فكره أنا شخصيا أنفذ الحائط الساند مبانى طوب ولكن على قاعده شريطيه وليس قواعد منفصله وقمت بعمل حائط مبانى فى أحد الفيلات بارنفاع 5.25 م من المبانى الطوب ابحث عن حسابتها الانشائيه الان لتنزيلها على المنتدى ودعنا الان الى النفاش :- 
النقطه الاولى برجاء الرد بموافق أم غير موافق ؟؟؟


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ ميشيل مشكور علي اضافاتك وتحليلك الموضوعي وردودك القيمة ولي تعقيب بسيط
> 
> ...


هذا الاقتراح انت اقترحته واستحسنه المهندس / مشيل ادوار فهل انت تقوم بعمل ذلك فى حساباتك الانشائيه ؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> لى تعليقات على كتاباتكم السابقه وترددت فى الكتابه والرد خشيه أن نصل الى ماوصانا اليه فى الشداد وقاعدة الجار بس برجاء أنل سوف أتناقش فى نقطه واحده ننهيها برجاء نتحدث بلغة الارقام على المثال المذكورفى المناقشه ثم ندخل فى التى تليها_ وعلى فكره أنا شخصيا أنفذ الحائط الساند مبانى طوب ولكن على قاعده شريطيه وليس قواعد منفصله_ _وقمت بعمل حائط مبانى فى أحد الفيلات بارنفاع 5.25 م من المبانى الطوب _ابحث عن حسابتها الانشائيه الان لتنزيلها على المنتدى ودعنا الان الى النفاش :-
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا انا بقالي اكتر من 6 سنين لا اعمل في مجال التصميم - وطبعا خبرتي كانت بتحكم من البداية اذا كان ينفع يتعمل ولا لا - واكيد طبعا صممت ونفذت حالات زي كده وكانت المباني بالحجر ومنهم حاله في جمعية عرابي في طريق مصر- اسماعيليه - 

وكان المبني كله منفذ بالحجر واخدنا عينة من الحجر وكسرناها في معامل جامعة عين شمس وكان اجهاد الكسر ليه يقارب الخرسانه وطبعا ان مش فاكر تفاصيل - لكن لما المالك طلب يستحدم الحجر لانه كان رخيص بالنسبه له قلت له خد عينه ووديها الجامعه تتكسر وبناءا علي التقرير نتحرك 

وكلام حضرتك انك نفذته ولكن علي قواعد شريطيه فما الفرق بين ان يكون كمرة او قواعد شريطيه - المهم انه يكون نقل الحمل من الحائط الي التربه بصورة امنه - حتي لو كانت المباني علي اساس من الحجر او البلوك - طالما ان كل شئ مدروس 

وشكراً 

والله المستعان 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالطبع أنا سجلت اعتراضى فى الرأى على أن يتم نقل حمل حائط الطوب والكمره الى التربه مباشرة 


> وكلام حضرتك انك نفذته ولكن علي قواعد شريطيه فما الفرق بين ان يكون كمرة او قواعد شريطيه - المهم انه يكون نقل الحمل من الحائط الي التربه بصورة امنه - حتي لو كانت المباني علي اساس من الحجر او البلوك - طالما ان كل شئ مدروس


أخى الكريم بالطبع لابد أن أحقق الثلاث شروط التى اشترط عليها الكود والتى ذكرناها سابقا والاختلاف مع شخصكم الكريم ومع المهندس / مشيل ادوار هو استخدام القواعد المنفصله بدلا من القاعده الشريطيه والتى يمكن بعديد من الافكار أن نجعل أبعادها وتسليحها أقل مايمكن 
ولاتنسى أنه يوجد نوع من الحوائط السانده من الحجر الخالص كما ذكر شخصكم الكريم وهو مايسمى ( Gravity Retaining Wall) ولكن أيضا لابد من تحقيق الشروط الثلاث للكود بالاضافه الى تحقيق رابع وهو الاجهادات الداخليه للطوب أو الصخور نفسها الا يتعد قيم اجهادات الشد أو قيم اجهادات الضغط التى يمكن أن تتحملها هذه الصخور أو الطوب المستخدم 
للاسف فى حالة الشداد وفى المثال الذى تم النقاش مع المهندس/ مشيل ادوارعليه لم يتحقق أحد شروط الكود وهو الانقلاب والذى كان يمكن عمله عن طريق ايجاد قيمة رد فعل عند منتصف القاعده المسلحه نتيجة وجود الشداد مضروب قيمة رد الفعل هذا فى زراع العزم من منتصف القاعده حتى نقطه (Toe) (لاننا اذا نظرنا للحاله العاديه للحائط الساند الخرسانى متصل بقاعدته المسلحه أثناء دراسه معامل الامان للانقلاب نجد فى حصولنا على رد الفعل للحائط ضد معامل الانقلاب نقوم بتجميع كل وزن على حده مضروبا فى ذراع العزم الخاص به يعنى لو تم ايجاد محصلة هذه الاوزان ومكان تأثيرها يكون فى خطوه واحده ضرب قيمة محصلة الاوزان فى ذراع العزم وهى تماثل حالة الشداد ) لكن للاسف لم نكمل الحل ولن نستطيع أن نكمله لاننا لم نفرض طول الشداد ولست أدرى بماذا سوف نصل الى نتائج يمكن أن نحكم على هذا الحل الانشائى من الناحيه الدراسه الاقتصاديه كما أننى لم أكمل النقاش مع المهندس / ميشل لتحفظى على ربط الشداد مع السمل لان ذلك سوف يؤدى الى مشاكل جمه من عدم تحقيق معامل الامان ضد الانزلاق بالنسبه للحائط الساند وبعد ذلك سوف يتولد على السمل اجهادات شد لاعلى؟؟؟؟؟ وكذلك قوه ضغط أفقيه وهى فرق القوه الافقيه الناتجه من ضغط التراب على الحائط الساند وقوة الاحتكاك بين التربه والقاعده المسلحه
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرا وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


م / اقرا وارتقى قال:


> بهذه المناقشة تذكرت مشروع عندي منذ فترة كنت اناقشه مع احد زملائي فيه الحائط الساند ليس له قاعدة شريطية و انما يرتكز فوق سملات و كنا نناقش في السلوك الأنشائي للمنشأ هذا سأبحث عنه و ارفق رسمه ان شاء الله لأنه يثري موضوع النقاش من ناحية ان الحائط الساند يمكن ان نوزع احماله علي الأعمدة و السملات و يصبح حائط غير كابولي و المشروع مصمموه افاضل من اساتذه الجامعات





م / أسامه نواره قال:


> أما فى حالى الحائط الساند على حدود المبنى أى بين أعمدة المبنى نفسه فيمكن الغاء قاعدة الحائط الساند تماما وعملها كأنها ميدة ربط بين قواعد المبنى المسلحه مع الطبع عمل حسابات انشائيه محتلفه عن حسابات الحائط الساند -------------- تم مناقشة كل ذلك فى مناقشات سابقه مع المهندس الموقر/حسان2 فى شرحه لبرنامج البروكن


واضح انك لم تكونى متابعه للموضوع من أوله 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> نظام البناء للحائط الساند بالمباني كما جاء في مثال الزميل ميشيل يختلف عن الحائط الساند الخرساني - لان المباني اصبحت مرتبطة ومثبته من اربع جهات العمودين والكمرة السفليه والكمرة العلويه واصبحت القوي الافقيه تنتقل بالاحتكاك من المباني الي الاعمد مباشرة
> 
> اذاً فالحائط اصبح مثبت من اربع جهات فلا يجود امكانية لانقلابه لان الموضوع اصبح قوة افقية تقاوم باحتكاك - وهذا الاحتكاك له طرق كثيرة لزيادته - وعندما تنتقل هذه القوي الافقيه للاعمده اصبحت الاعمده معرضه لعزوم وهي التي تمثل قوي تسبب الدوران او الانقلاب للعمود - عند اتصاله بالقاعده علي فرض ان القاعده ثابته - وبالتالي فيجب ان يكون العمود مسلح ومصمم لمقاومة هذه العزوم حتي يكون مستقرا وثابتا


اختلف معك فى الكلام السابق لان هذا الكلام يصلح عندما تكون المبانى على حدود المبنى أى أن الحائط الساند بين اعمدة المبنى عندها يمكن أن يتحول الحائط الساند الى بلاطه رأسيه هذه البلاطه مرتكزه على أعمدة المبنى رأسيا ومرتكزه من أعلى على سقف البدروم ومرتكزه من أسفل على سمل هذا السمل مرتبط مع قواعد المبنى هنا نحقق الثلاث شروط أيضا وهى معامل الامان من فعل ورد الفعل ولكن عند عمل هذه الشروط سوف نجد أننا بذلنا مجهود بدون فائده لان الحائط يقع بين أعمده وسمل وسقف البدروم أى فى منطقه جسئه --------------- وكيف يتم تصميم هذا الحائط نعتبر أن الحائط بلاطه رأسيه( أى أن كانت هذه البلاطه من الحرسانه أو من الطوب أو من الصخور أو من أى مادة أخرى ) وعليها مثلث ضغط التراب وأى أحمال أخرى من أحمال حيه عندئذ يتم توزيع الاحمال فى الاتجاه الافقى وفى الاتجاه الرأسى بعد حساب نسبه الارتفاع الى البعد بين الركيزتين وهى الاعمده ( كأننا نحسب حائط خزان مياه رأسى ) لنحدد أن بلاطه الحائط الساند( one way slab or two way salab) وذلك لتوزيع ثأثير حمل ضغط التراب الى اجهادات فى الاتجاه الرأسى ( فى الشريحه الرأسيه ) واجهادات فى الاتجاه الافقى ( فى الشريحه الافقيه ) وبعد ذلك من التحليل الانشائى يتم الحصول على قيمة العزوم القصوى والقوى الافقيه والرأسيه عند كل قطاع هنا نحن أما حائط من الطوب له اجهادات ضغط قصوى واجاهادات شد قصوى من ارقام هذه الاجهادات ومعلوميتها يمكن حساب السمك المطلوب للحائط الساند الذى يكون عندئذ من المبانى أو من الصخور أو من الخرسانه أو من أى ماده معلوم خصائصها أما اذا رجعنا الى الحاله الاولى عندما يكون الحائط الخرسانى كابولى أولا لم تحقق شروط الكود ثانيا محصلة الاحمال عند قطاع العمود سوف تكون الاتى :-
حمل ضعط رأسى من وزن المبنى 


> وزن الكمرة والطوب 14.4 طن


العزوم على العمود 


> total overturning moment = 27.7 + 3.18 = 30.88 t.m


 الى هذه الارقام حمل ضغط رأسى ( P = 14.4 t) وعزوم ( M = 30.88 t.m ) وطبعا هذه الاحمال ( Working) أى مطلوب ضربها فى 1.5 هل نحن أما تصميم عمود أم تصميم قطاع كمره برجاء محاولة حساب هذا القطاع سواء يدوى أو على أى برنامج وسوف نناقش النتائج بعد ذلك 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​انظر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> اختلف معك فى الكلام السابق لان هذا الكلام يصلح عندما تكون المبانى على حدود المبنى أى أن الحائط الساند بين اعمدة المبنى عندها يمكن أن يتحول الحائط الساند الى بلاطه رأسيه هذه البلاطه مرتكزه على أعمدة المبنى رأسيا ومرتكزه من أعلى على سقف البدروم ومرتكزه من أسفل على سمل هذا السمل مرتبط مع قواعد المبنى هنا نحقق الثلاث شروط أيضا وهى معامل الامان من فعل ورد الفعل ولكن عند عمل هذه الشروط سوف نجد أننا بذلنا مجهود بدون فائده لان الحائط يقع بين أعمده وسمل وسقف البدروم أى فى منطقه جسئه --------------- وكيف يتم تصميم هذا الحائط نعتبر أن الحائط بلاطه رأسيه( أى أن كانت هذه البلاطه من الحرسانه أو من الطوب أو من الصخور أو من أى مادة أخرى ) وعليها مثلث ضغط التراب وأى أحمال أخرى من أحمال حيه عندئذ يتم توزيع الاحمال فى الاتجاه الافقى وفى الاتجاه الرأسى بعد حساب نسبه الارتفاع الى البعد بين الركيزتين وهى الاعمده ( كأننا نحسب حائط خزان مياه رأسى ) لنحدد أن بلاطه الحائط الساند( one way slab or two way salab) وذلك لتوزيع ثأثير حمل ضغط التراب الى اجهادات فى الاتجاه الرأسى ( فى الشريحه الرأسيه ) واجهادات فى الاتجاه الافقى ( فى الشريحه الافقيه ) وبعد ذلك من التحليل الانشائى يتم الحصول على قيمة العزوم القصوى والقوى الافقيه والرأسيه عند كل قطاع هنا نحن أما حائط من الطوب له اجهادات ضغط قصوى واجاهادات شد قصوى من ارقام هذه الاجهادات ومعلوميتها يمكن حساب السمك المطلوب للحائط الساند الذى يكون عندئذ من المبانى أو من الصخور أو من الخرسانه أو من أى ماده معلوم خصائصها


 
كلام جميل والسؤال هنا حضرتك قلت قبل كده انك نفذت حائط ساند مباني بارتفاع 5 متر ولكن علي قاعده شريطيه - وهل كان كابولي ولا مرتبط بالمبني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان في المشاركه السابقه حضرت معترض علي انها تكون كمرة علي التربه وليست قاعده شريطيه؟؟؟؟ ودلوقتي حضرتك معترض علي انه كابولي فلا يجوز ان يكون الحائط غير مرتبط بالمبني 

ننسي موضوع التكلفه دلوقتي خالص يا باشمهندس - وخلينا نتناقش باساس علمي - لو انا عندي حائط ساند لمبني به بدروم و منسوب ارضية -2.00 متر مثلا وسقف البدروم مرتفع فوق الارض ب1.20 متر - يعني انا مطلوب مني اسند ضغط تراب 2.00 متر ارتفاع فلو انا عملت كمرة 60 سم فوق قواعد السور التي سنعتبرها في نفس منسوب اساسات المبني ليصبح الباقي 1.40 متر

وبعد ذلك عملنا مباني بارتفاع 1.20 وبعد ذلك عملنا كمرة رابطه فوق المباني ثم نفذنا باقي السور

السؤال هل هذا يجوز ام لا انشائياً - ان تكون القواعد منفصله واعمدة كما جاء في مثال الزميل ميشيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكراً


----------



## fady-z (28 يوليو 2010)

والله يا صديقي أنا اليوم صممت فيلا بنفس الموضوع وكانت الحوائط الساندة المسلحة هي الحل بالنسبة لي ولكن أنا أوافقك أن الكلفة تزيد ولكن لا يمكن تقليل الكلفة على حساب الأمان في المبنى وأنا برأي أن الحوائط الساندة هي الآمنة لأن تربة التأسيس عندي رملية .


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> كلام جميل والسؤال هنا حضرتك قلت قبل كده انك نفذت حائط ساند مباني بارتفاع 5 متر ولكن علي قاعده شريطيه - وهل كان كابولي ولا مرتبط بالمبني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بالطبع ماقمت بتنفيذه كان حائط مبانى بين أعمدة المبنى مع قاعده شريطيه وتم عمل المبانى أولا ثم تم صب أعمده المبنى لتأكد وجود عمل الركيزه بين الاعمده والحائط كما تم اضافة (Dewells) بين الاعمده والمبانى وكذلك فى القاعده الشريطيه للحائط والمبانى كانت بقطر 12 مم وطول 75 سم لتأكيد الركيزه بين الحائط والقاعده أيضا ثم تم صب سقف البدروم على المبانى لتأكيد الركيزه من أعلى 


> لان في المشاركه السابقه حضرت معترض علي انها تكون كمرة علي التربه وليست قاعده شريطيه؟؟؟؟


اعتراضى على ذلك هو أن تقوم الكمره بنقل حمل الحائط مباشرة الى التربه وهذا الاقتراح الذى اقترحته شخصكم الموقر واستحسنه المهندس ميشيل والذى اعترضت أنا عليه لان ذلك يؤدى الى تقليل الاحمال الرأسيه على القاعده المسلحه المرتبطه بالشداد ونحن فى أمس الحاجه الى هذا الحمل الرأسى والذى يضاد تأثير ضغط التراب وبالتالى تحقيق شروط الكود ولو كانت هذه الفكره سوف تؤدى الى تحقيق شروط الكود بالطبع أنا أو من يستحسنها​ 


م/أسامه نواره قال:


> هنا أهملنا تصميم القاعده المنفصله التى تفضلت واقترحتها كأساسات للحائط الساند وخصوصا الاجهادات اسفلها واذا تم دراستها فانها سوف تصبح غير امنه نتيجة العزوم عليها وهى أكبر بكثير فى التأثير من الحمل الرأسى فى الحائط الساند لذلك بعد اعادة تصميمها سوف نصل الى انها لابد وأن تكون قاعده شريطيه وليست قواعد منفصله وتحايلنا على الحائط الخرسانى بعمل جزء منه مبانى وجزء منه خرسانه (كمره أعلى أساسات الحائط نفسه ) وهذا مقبول فى حدود المناسيب المذكوره وهذا كله فى الحائط الساند الكابولى


 



> السؤال هل هذا يجوز ام لا انشائياً - ان تكون القواعد منفصله واعمدة كما جاء في مثال الزميل ميشيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

بالطبع كل شئ يجوز ولكن بعد تحقيق معامل الامان المطلوب منى تحقيقه وهى الثلاث شروط التى ذكرها الكودوهى (معامل الانقلاب ومعامل الانزلاق وتحقيق الاجهادات أسفل أساسات السور) ثم بعد ذلك أصمم حائط السور والتى يمكن عملها من المبانى وبالسمك الذى يحقق اجهادات الشد واجهادات الضغط المتولد فى الحائط الرأسى للسور​ 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## hbaibo (21 أغسطس 2010)

اطلب توسيع كامل في تصميم الحوائط الساندة


----------



## hbaibo (21 أغسطس 2010)

:79:


sosommmm قال:


> لقد طلبت من قبل شئ عن تصاميم انشائية جديدة للملاجئ اى المبانى المحمية التى تحت الارض والتى تكون امنة للبشرمن الكوارث ولم يصلنى اى رد
> :73:


عايزة شرح مفصل عن الحوائط الساندة في التربة


----------



## كهروميكا (2 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا مهندس كهرباء أعمل بمشاريع انشاء وصيانة محطات توليد الكهرباء 
أقوم ببناء فيلا بالمدن الجديدة . المصمم قام بتقديم كميات الخرسانة لسور المبنى ( ارتفاعه حوالى 2.25 متر باجمالى طول 108 متر ) وهذا هو الجزء اللى هيكون تحت منسوب الصفر بقيمة 100 متر مكعب أكثر من أساسات المبنى مع العلم بأن الحائط من ثلاثة اتجاهات بجواره مبانى ليس لها بدروم وبالتالى ضغط التربة بالكامل على السور
من خبرتى أقترحت عليه الاتى 
عمل قواعد منفصلة 60*80*60 ارتفاع ( نفس ارتفاع اساسات الفيلا ) ويتم ربط هذه القواعد بميد ( كمرة ) 25 * 60سم مع ربط جميع الاعمدة مع قواعد وميد المبانى بكمرة 25*60 سم وبالتالى أصبح كل أساسات المبنى مع السلم مرتبطة مع بعضها وبنفس الارتفاع ومستندة على الخرسانة العادية للمبنى كله 
بعد ذلك يتم التقفيل بين الاعمدة بطوب أسمنتى 
فهل هذا صحيح برجاء الافادة ومراسلتى على البريد************************

ممنوع وضع اي وسائل اتصال بموضوعات المنتدي 

م محيي الدين محمد


----------



## روينه (12 ديسمبر 2010)

انا رايت بعض المقاولين يقوموا باستخدام بلك خرساني مفرغ ويقوموا بتسليحه بغرس وتزريع السيخ داخل الفراغات والله اعلم اذا كانت طريقه ناجعه


----------



## ايمن حسين (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## oc1045 (27 فبراير 2012)

لا يوجد مايمنع شرط أن يكون التصميم آمن ويأخذ في الاعتبار منع نفاذ الماء الى القبو .
تقبل تحياتي


----------

